# Old People Crashes



## Stickbowhip (Feb 16, 2017)

After 20+ years away from mountain bikes I've recently rediscovered what fun I've been missing. Problem is, during the past month that I've been back at it I've crashed twice - with the last one leaving me with a couple of very painful cracked ribs. This wasn't part of the plan! 

It seems my balance and skills are not what they used to be, and probably will never be again. At 62 years old, that reality has given me a wack upside the head. Where I used to bounce and roll I now just stick - hard!

How do you old people (like me) do it? Have you had to slow down your riding to sedentary speeds on beginner trails? Or do you still give it hard and take some chances? I'm sure with practice I'll get a little better. At least at judging what I am capable of and what should be walked around. But in the meantime this learning curve hurts! At my age broken bones are really not an option I want to put up with. 

Or maybe it's finally time to give that golf thing a whirl.


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been lifting weights and doing balance work in the gym to keep strong for MTB.

I would highly recommend some good instruction as well. When I skied I would take a class at the start of every season even when I was skiing double blacks. It was always good to have someone else take a look at what you are doing.


----------



## A_street (Apr 16, 2013)

leaguerider said:


> I have been lifting weights and doing balance work in the gym to keep strong for MTB.
> 
> I would highly recommend some good instruction as well. When I skied I would take a class at the start of every season even when I was skiing double blacks. It was always good to have someone else take a look at what you are doing.


This is what I was going to suggest. A little strength training even if its simple at home exercises with body weight (push ups, sit ups, pull ups, squats, lunges, etc.) to help prevent injury and a good skills clinic session to sharpen your out of use skills.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

58, and I don't think I have ever ridden better than now. 30 years without any long breaks and I have been hanging with some incredible riders lately. I've got what I call a safety bike, some pads, and try to focus on being smooth.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

How did you crash? What kind of bike are you riding?

53 and I still take some chances but try to stay reasonable, sometimes I have to remind myself that a really bad crash will put me off of riding. I'm on blood thinners so I'm not supposed to participate in contact sports. But I've been riding for awhile.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Consequences of crashing get greater with age, we all know that. Ironically a friend of mine who is early 30s and a really good rider, has just discovered that for himself - something I have been warning him about for a while.

He got a BMX for his birthday and has been going down to the local pump track. I told him you'll never be 15 again, and he's currently in hospital for observation after doing a header into the concrete. Going to visit him tomorrow to provide some gentle mocking...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm 63, been riding bikes passionately for 45 years. I made it to 60 without ever breaking a collarbone. Then suddenly on a night ride -- Bam! -- it happened. I thought it was an anomaly so once I healed, I started riding like I used to (rowdy). Eleven months later -- Bam! -- I broke the same bone again.

Okay, I'm listening now.

Downtime sucks. And coming back after being off the bike for months at this age is hard work (understatement). My current philosophy: don't ever stop riding.


----------



## Stickbowhip (Feb 16, 2017)

chazpat said:


> How did you crash? What kind of bike are you riding?


My current bike is a Haro Fliteline Sport 29. Pretty cheap bike, and if I'm going to stick with this stuff I'll be upgrading this spring. I've been reading a lot on the plus bikes and it seems like they might be a little more forgiving of mistakes.

First wreak was on a bumpy downhill curve, missed my line by a bit and the front wheel caught a big root at a bad angle and tossed me. Happened so fast I'm not even sure, but might have had my butt on the seat a bit being lazy, even though I know better.

Second one was this week - I tried to ride across one of the narrow wooden bridge things. Normally I had been going around those or walking it, but on this one there wasn't another path and I thought "oh heck, I can do this one". Bad idea - it sucked me right off the edge.

Both wreaks should have been easily avoidable, and I'll learn from that. But learning by cracking ribs hurts, and I wonder how many other lessons I need before I figure out how to not hurt myself even worse.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

54 years old. Last year front end washed out and had the first broken bones of my life. 2 ribs. 2 weeks ago hit a patch of ice resulting in broken collar bone. Both were complete shocks in that i wasn't riding fast and they happened so suddenly. I have exercised and lifted weights for years but didn't seem to help me. I will be paying more attention going forward


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

wjh said:


> ... 2 ribs. ...


Don't broken ribs HURT?! I snapped three about 20 years ago. Prior to that I assumed if I ever had to choose which bone(s) I'd break, I'd pick ribs. Nope. Try sleeping. Or breathing. Or sneezing. Or walking. Or ANYTHING -- everything's painful. Ugh. We have so many... figured I'd never even notice a broken rib. I'm dumb.


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

I will be 69 next week. The last crash I had was 3 or 4 years ago, and it was one of the top 5 bad crashes I have ever had, and I spent a lot of years competitively roacing off road hare scrambles and enduros and I had a few there too.

Also I found that after 63 or so my body was a lot more fragile than it was in my mid 50's. 

I now ride to NOT fall. Yes I am slower but I can ride the next day or two. If it looks chancy I walk it. Nothing is worth another bad fall than will put me off the bike or totally off the bike. The more I ride during the summer my skills come back and I can do more/faster than I do early in the season.

My goal is to keep riding for many more years, which is why I take this approach.

Good luck, and be careful out there! 
Wayne


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Big crashes hurt big, it was that way when I was young, and it's that way now that I'm older. I went over the bars at speed last Fall, seperated a rib up high, tweaked my shoulder, smashed the shite outta my knee. 

The rib and shoulder are fine, but the knee bothers me when I crawl around under the house and when I play volleyball; so last weekend I skipped volleyball and installed a soaking tub for my wife 

It takes more time to recover, it also seems to be accumulating, but in all honesty I hurt all the time except when I'm riding or asleep 

Prophylactic Tylenol and stay hydrated.

Broken bones, etc to date:

TMJ, Tooth x 1
Neck/Back x 1
Ankle x 1
Foot x 3
MCL x 1
Wrist x 1
Thumb x 1
Ribs x 3
AC joint x 2
Fingers all but L pinky and R thumb, multiples on most
Stitches >100
But never had a concussion!

I'm ADHD, it goes with the territory


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

"When in doubt....be a man and dismount - be well enough to ride the next day."


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

fog said:


> ...I now ride to NOT fall....
> Wayne


I've been riding like that since my late 30s when I realised that my contemporaries were disappearing through injury attrition.

It's just not worth sacrificing your remaining bike years for an instantaneous thrill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2017)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> "When in doubt....be a man and dismount - be well enough to ride the next day."


I don't know if that's ever saved me a crash, but I'm sure it's never cost me one.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I was 60 when I first broke a collarbone. However, the two other guys who broke collar bones and the one hauled off in the ambulance after the pileup in the crit were all in their 30s. 

That said, I'm 4 years older now and there's been a notable decline in abilities. Heck, sometimes getting off the couch feels like I'm getting up from a crash.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

No need to ride slower!!!

Keep hammering away unless your body dictates otherwise, in which case a good workout plan is in order.


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> "When in doubt....be a man and dismount - be well enough to ride the next day."


Well, having broken my fair share of bones crashing a MTB, I agree with this. Not because I'm older (53) but because crashing can hurt...and hurt for quite a while too.

I was 35 when I broke my collar bone into four pieces. Not fun..flying over the bars at 25+ mph.

Of course, riding slower and deciding when to dismount are both relative types of things. I still ride faster than most of my friends. Even some that are quite a bit younger.

Rider skill can be improved with experience.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I can trace all of my crashes the past two years to not having enough upper body strength to deal with the extra 20 pounds I am carrying over when I was younger. 

I'm losing weight and working on my upper body and also my hand strength. If nothing else, I'll have less mass behind the landing.


----------



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a rash of going over the bars a few months ago. 4 times in 6 rides. Last week I went OTB gain on a semi fast downhill trail. As I was going down the trail one of MY dogs ran in front of me. I T-boned her, she yelped and kept going. I hit the dirt. Somehow I've managed to roll and land on my side every time. Maybe it's from racing MX years ago? No broken bones but really sore for a week of so.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crashes have consequences on the body and the mind. Crashing takes away your stoke. Its also important to build yourself back up slowly. Mentally you need some time to rebuild confidence. So back down on the difficulty of what you used to be doing and work your way back up. 

I had a terrible crash a year and half ago which resulted in some very serious injuries. I got back on the bike as soon as I was cleared medically. I started back slowly and gradually rode more challenging terrain. It's good to push yourself, but don't do anything you know is beyond your ability. Your confidence will come back and your skill will improve a lot.

As others mention: strength training (I believe I healed faster, thanks to lifting weights, building core strength and maintaining a healthy diet)


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> Crashes have consequences on the body and the mind. Crashing takes away your stoke. Its also important to build yourself back up slowly. Mentally you need some time to rebuild confidence. So back down on the difficulty of what you used to be doing and work your way back up.
> 
> I had a terrible crash a year and half ago which resulted in some very serious injuries. I got back on the bike as soon as I was cleared medically. I started back slowly and gradually rode more challenging terrain. It's good to push yourself, but don't do anything you know is beyond your ability. Your confidence will come back and your skill will improve a lot.
> 
> As others mention: strength training (I believe I healed faster, thanks to lifting weights, building core strength and maintaining a healthy diet)


Same for me. Broke my collarbone, cracked ribs, pelvis, sternum. Was back on the bike in a few months though, and have worked back up to riding as well or better than before. Only real difference is I don't go as fast, which is what I attribute my crash to. Have only had one crash in two and half years since, knock on wood.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I crash all the time, usually I can run it out, get a little rash, a little pedal bite, sometimes I get more. Big crashes once every season, these are usually at speed, sideways or over the bars. I should wear pads all the time, but I usually only wear them at the park.

When I was riding mountain unicycles, the crash to mile ratio could be pretty high, especially if it was technical. In the beginning of my muni riding, I crashed so many times it wasn't worth counting. I broke my fingers multiple times, some of them aren't straight, it's hard to type. 

Crashing on snow is better, during snowbiking season I crash multiple times each ride, but I rarely get hurt even when I go over the bars; twice yesterday 

I worry most about landing on my knees, last fall I crashed on my R knee and it still hurts.

At least biking is safe, you don't have to worry about oxygen as you would with kayaking.

Any creek boaters out there?


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Velobike said:


> I've been riding like that since my late 30s when I realised that my contemporaries were disappearing through injury attrition.
> 
> It's just not worth sacrificing your remaining bike years for an instantaneous thrill.


But I have seen photo's of you descending an icy rock during some 24 hour ride thingy. Downhill on ICE - thrilling?

OP, you descibe your bike as a low cost item. Find out what good grippy tyres the local guys ride in your area, this helps alot. OEM tyres can be slippy and compromised in specific situations as they are for general use, not all tyres are equal.
Also, if this has not already happened, get checked out in your ride position.Being balanced within your bike with the ability to weight either wheel helps as well.

As others have said, caution does creep in as we get older. Less racy, more adventure, take a safer route seems to be the catch cry.

Eric


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> ...Crashing takes away your stoke....


Not necessarily. Bad ones certainly might, but it depends on the individual. Crashing tends to harden my resolve to do better and get it right. I was out doing fast group rides 10 days after I broke my collar bone. But at 60, I was still young and foolish.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Just finished my first season with a dropper post on my old Trance. I was starting to slow down on descents because of a few crashes. I think flexibility and timing (reducing! and slower!) were contributing factors. 

The dropper post has drastically reduced crashing and reinstalled confidence and improved technical down hills where most of my worst crashes happen.

I haven't gone to tubeless, yet, but I've got my tire pressure as low as it can go without snake bites. I believe this really helps, as well as a well tuned suspension system. 

All this doesn't help the worst crashes I had last year. On one, I wrecked my right thumb, falling sideways, at no speed, after waiting for a bud, then too nonchalantly trying to clip in. What an idiot! The next was a super slow mo endo that while chatting, I landed alright but my big ring caught my shin, just above the ankle, for a total of 11 stitches, another brilliant execution! 

When I think back to all my injuries, most if not all are brain farts. What's that say??


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Eric Malcolm said:


> But I have seen photo's of you descending an icy rock during some 24 hour ride thingy. Downhill on ICE - thrilling?...


Oops! Yes, just realised my avatar is showing just that - slightly sideways on an icy slab, no studs. I was on my Pugsley and they have very good handling in that sort of situation.

But in my defence there was a photographer there and I was damned if I was going to be photographed walking down it.

The same spot claimed my daughter on her first lap in that race a few years later - she was ambulanced out.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

53 and ride like I did when I was racing mx. A tip for the op,look where you want to go. Most of my get offs are due to conditioning. Once I gain conditioning the tech areas are easily riden and get offs decrease.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Oops! Yes, just realised my avatar is showing just that - slightly sideways on an icy slab, no studs. I was on my Pugsley and they have very good handling in that sort of situation.
> 
> But in my defence there was a photographer there and I was damned if I was going to be photographed walking down it.
> 
> The same spot claimed my daughter on her first lap in that race a few years later - she was ambulanced out.


I ride with cycling shoes locked on to Egg Beaters. If I got off to walk I am sure I would have slipped over on that rock anyway - no win.

Eric


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

One time, when I had just picked myself up from tipping over and falling down an embankment


Cayenne_Pepa said:


> "When in doubt....be a man and dismount, I decided to play it safe and walk a loose rocky switchback. I put my left foot down and the back wheel swung out causing me to hyperflex my left knee. I was 1 year out from a knee replacement on that knee. It swelled up immediately, and hurt like hell. I drove shuttle for the next 2 days while on vacation. It actually turned out well as I had torn some scar tissue that needed to release, but that was a switchback that I could have rolled through 9 times out of 10.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

At 69, I don't want to crash at speed or onto rocky trails, if I ever did want to. Yes, I am a bit slower than I have been in the past but not too much. I'm lots slower uphill and push the bike uphill a lot mostly because of respiratory issues. I'm walking rocky sections that I have ridden in the past. Some of my new found caution is due to the fact that most of my skiing and biking friends are now down with bad knees, hips, shoulders, or there's golf to play or a big game on the TV. Not me. I live for outdoor action.

The same applies skiing. I still climb pretty quickly on skins, but I'm skiing less steep terrain if the snow is at all nasty. I agree 100 percent that I do not want to break anything other than the bike at this age.

However, both skiing and biking, I'm still probably going more than a bit faster than experts would recommend for old farts.


----------



## bde1024 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll be 70 next month, still riding tech trails in CT 3-4 times a week. Combined with my previous off-road motorcycle habit, I've had numerous injuries over the years, including a broken arm, ankle, severely bruised kidney, 2 lower back surgeries, a shoulder separation, and too many cracked ribs to keep count of. Right now, I'm nursing a "significant" rotator cuff tear that made me buy a hitch rack because I can't lift a bike onto a roof rack anymore. Luckily the rotator cuff doesn't seem to effect my riding. Despite it all, I'm still in the top half of Strava times for many of our local segments (I'm too cheap to get the premium Strava to see where I stand vs. my age group). We have a group of retired guys who ride once or twice mid-week, although several are on IR right now recouping from various ailments. Planning to keep at it as long as possible.


----------



## outlierrn (May 15, 2006)

55, one thing I haven't seen mentioned is that we don't improve as fast as we used to, just like we heal as fast. So you should advance your distance or technical riding slower than you might think. Your tendons and ligaments, as well as your balance and reflexes will take time.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

After 20 years away + being 62 you are definitely riding trails beyond your capabilities. Try different (beginner) trails - there are plenty out there - to develop skills and cardio as well as needed muscle groups. Ride often enough on trails within your capabilities and you will be injury free and actually enjoy riding once again. Cheers!


----------



## spiro440 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm hitting 50 next month. 20 years of bmx and 25 years MTB. I've crashed many times, but always managed to get back in the zone quickly. This time it seems different. I head planted severely doing a nose manuel. Suffered a good concussion and been off any kind of activity for the last 8 months. Like many, it was not my first. Just started training mildly. It's winter over here and for the first time I'm worried of holding back when the season starts up. I think you might say "I'm afraid". (I said it). Responsibilities (said that too!)
It has taking a toll on me and the family not to mention financially. I know that my reflexes are not going to be what they were. Hopefully I can work my health and skills back up.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

spiro440 said:


> ... I head planted severely doing a nose manuel. ...


That accident would indeed leave a mark on both body & ego. Best of luck to you.
--sParty


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> That accident would indeed leave a mark on both body & ego&#8230;


and that's exactly what happens when a 70 year old tries to act like he's a 20 year old


----------



## Derek200 (Jun 16, 2015)

Is that you levity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

levity said:


> and that's exactly what happens when a 70 year old tries to act like he's a 20 year old


On that smashed face I detect a glimmer in the eyes and more than the faintest of grins. I'm guessing the crash must have been worth it. 
=s


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I'm 62 and don't have any problems like that.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is Chazpat on the 3rd lap of a recent 6 hour race...


----------



## vtdavey (Feb 16, 2008)

Fifty years ago I took a class on how to fall. It was called "Tumbling for Tots" - I was four years old. That instruction has served me well over the years: instinctive head-tuck-and-rolls, conservation of momentum, and making falling fun. The class probably could not be taught today for liability reasons. We dove onto thin gym mats and made giant toddler pyramids that collapsed into great heaps. I continue to crash biking and snowboarding just like I have been doing all along with no noticeable difference from aging.

That said, I know where the OP is coming from; I gave up big ramp skateboarding in the '80's and then taking it up 30 years later - I could not fall like I did in my 20's. I attribute it to flexibility and loss of muscle memory. I believe these things could be gained back, the mind could relearn and the muscles could stretch and relax. I haven't pushed myself to gain these skills as much as I would love to ride the skate park the town built in my old stomping grounds - concrete is such a cruel and unforgiving teacher!


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

Cayenne_Pepa said:


> "When in doubt....be a man and dismount - be well enough to ride the next day."


That's no fun.... 
When I was 53 / 54 I was a Pro bike patrol at a resort. I only had 2 crashes there and that was goofing off going where I shouldn't. For the most part I kept with the younger (early 20's) patrollers.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> On that smashed face I detect a glimmer in the eyes and more than the faintest of grins. I'm guessing the crash must have been worth it.
> =s


Hard to tell if he's thinking 'totally worth it' or 'hooray morphine'.


----------



## empire_builder (Apr 10, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> Heck, sometimes getting off the couch feels like I'm getting up from a crash.


LOL, I'm only 58 but I can see that day coming too!

My attitude has always been, if you start saying "Maybe I'm getting too old for this sh**", then... you ARE.

OP, try yoga to improve your balance and flexibility. I've had a couple of serious crashes but never any broken bones. When I was 42, I t-boned a car (that suddenly pulled off the shoulder of the road right in my path) at about 30mph and went sailing over it. I have no memory of what happened next but bystanders said I executed a perfect tuck-and-roll. Bad case of neck trauma, it hurt like hell for months but no broken bones.

Also, a couple of years ago I took a 3-day trail skills class. You'd be surprised at what you think you know that you don't.

And finally, some equipment upgrades might help. Since I got a 29+ I never ride anything smaller. Lots more margin for error. Also consider a dropper post.

Also, to the poster who has broken every finger twice and both collarbones and seventeen ribs and maybe his dick, but never had a concussion, I'm thinking, "don't be so sure". It sounds to me like you're not playing with an exactly full deck.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

OP, gets some skill classes. Get a full sus bike, easier on the back and more forgiving. Got gloves, knee and elbow pads? I'm big fan of yoga, core strength and flexibility are a great plus. And don't push beyond your skill set, at least not at first.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Worst I can brag about is cracked and broken ribs a couple different times and some 2nd/3rd degree road rash, all of which kept me off my bike for weeks to months at a time. 
But my friend, who is older, crashes regularly, some spectacular, but all slow motion and into rocks, trees, creeks, down hillsides, you name it, and he has yet to be hurt. Tore the seat out of his riding shorts once falling into brush, and rode the rest of the ride without even realising he'd done so. Didn't find out until he got up from a snack break and wiped his ass off with both hands and felt his bare ass where his shorts should have been. None of us had noticed, but all got a good look at his cheeky smile that day.:eekster::eekster:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Crankout said:


> Here is Chazpat on the 3rd lap of a recent 6 hour race...
> 
> View attachment 1125256


What? How did I get pegged with this?


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

StickBowWhip, i hear what you are saying! as some others have mentioned i would definitely sign up for a skills clinic. it is amazing what they can teach you and what bad habits they can quickly point out that we, as riders, don't see ourselves. Then, practice practice practice the drills to make the moves second nature. I had a nasty spill trying to learn to manual, while being clipped in, bozo move for sure! if i had practiced the cover your brake drill then it likely would not have happened. I also think that stretching and strengthening your core muscles are very important. You can find some free exercise info on the BikeJames website that i feel has helped me with my strength and made my rides more comfortable (and i feel better the following day as well!). A bike upgrade may be very helpful as well, it is amazing how well a better bike will ride and handle and my azz and i really enjoy full suspension!
Good Luck and check out if any skills clinics are coming to your area. I am in the southeast and can share the name of a guy out of Alabama that has helped me a bunch, just PM me. Mulberry Gap mountain bike 'resort' also hosts some various skills camps throughout the year so you can go there and stay for a few days learning and riding some great trails, plus the staff there are super cool and the food is good too! There is also LeeLikesBikes that does some clinics around the country. Good luck to you and tight spokes!


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

chazpat said:


> What? How did I get pegged with this?


Chazpat, we have posted on many of the same threads and i think you are based out of Georgia (i am as well) but i somehow had a more mobile and fit picture of you in my mind! plus, i don't see any suspension on that walker, and just where is your helmet??


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chazpat said:


> What? How did I get pegged with this?


DJ tells me you are an endurance athlete with the needs of an elderly fellow.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

gratefulron said:


> Chazpat, we have posted on many of the same threads and i think you are based out of Georgia (i am as well) but i somehow had a more mobile and fit picture of you in my mind! plus, i don't see any suspension on that walker, and just where is your helmet??


Yes I am in Georgia.

My helmet fell off during the swim leg and that was one hell of a hairpin turn where that photo was taken.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Crankout said:


> DJ tells me you are an endurance athlete with the needs of an elderly fellow.


I'm a youngster in this forum but if you want to send over a pretty young nurse to look after my needs, that would be awesome.


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Yes I am in Georgia.
> 
> My helmet fell off during the swim leg and that was one hell of a hairpin turn where that photo was taken.


double Lol. i have found that adding a couple of tennis balls to the legs of the walker really helps cornering.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

empire_builder said:


> Also, to the poster who has broken every finger twice and both collarbones and seventeen ribs and maybe his dick, but never had a concussion, I'm thinking, "don't be so sure". It sounds to me like you're not playing with an exactly full deck.


Dick is fine, no worries 

That said, after a crash last weekend that sliced open my shin, I had to tell my wife to go easy cuz my shin was sore


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm 71. I take terrifying falls and never seem to get a scratch. My friend gets big injuries from any fall he takes. Over the past few years he has had a concussion and stitches to the head, broken humerus, a broken clavicle, and a cracked pelvis, all from different crashes.

Couple of days ago, I'm riding a trail where recent rains have eroded a ditch across the trail, and a six-foot deep chasm on the downhill side. Riding through the ditch, I pulled out of my clipless pedal and stalled, fell to the downhill side, into the chasm. My friend shows up a few seconds later, can't believe where he finds me, asks whether I'm okay. Sure, just let me hand up the bike to you and I'll climb out.

A little mud on me, not a scratch.


----------



## RvB (May 11, 2006)

50 here, been riding for the last 10-15 years. Nothing serious, had a couple crashes, but no broken bones so far (knock on wood).
Decided to go try an indoor bikepark. First time on a dirtjumper: 11 stitches 
I lasted about 45 mins.....
Was just a stupid washout, not like I was getting any serious air.. I was still on the 'intermediary' section ffs...
Anyway, I will go back. Ordered a new (better) helmet and pads though 

'Maybe I'm getting to old for this" : Like the doc said: if you are coming in here for the 3rd time, maybe consider NOT going to that park


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Repack...that sounds just like me and my 71 year old riding bud who falls all the time due to Parkinson's and never gets hurt. I'm talking slow falls, often while he is just standing there. He wears knee and shin guards and elbow and forearm guards for protection. Last year may have been his last year of riding. We'll see when the snow melts and the trails dry out from the winter - we're all chomping to get back on the bikes.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

vtdavey said:


> Fifty years ago I took a class on how to fall. It was called "Tumbling for Tots" - I was four years old. That instruction has served me well over the years: instinctive head-tuck-and-rolls, conservation of momentum, and making falling fun. The class probably could not be taught today for liability reasons. We dove onto thin gym mats and made giant toddler pyramids that collapsed into great heaps. I continue to crash biking and snowboarding just like I have been doing all along with no noticeable difference from aging.!


There's a local class at the public library titled 'Rolling for Retirees' to address the needs of us 50+ cyclists.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Eric Malcolm said:


> I ride with cycling shoes locked on to Egg Beaters. If I got off to walk I am sure I would have slipped over on that rock anyway - no win.
> 
> Eric


I switched to flat pedals after my last crash that sprained my shoulder.
Rear tire slid out too fast to recover on moist trail, and had I not been locked into the pedals I could've easily saved it moto style.
Flat pedals along with dropper post allowed my 53 year old self to keep riding like my younger self, albeit a little slower on uphills.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Strafer said:


> I switched to flat pedals after my last crash that sprained my shoulder.
> Rear tire slid out too fast to recover on moist trail, and had I not been locked into the pedals I could've easily saved it moto style.
> Flat pedals along with dropper post allowed my 53 year old self to keep riding like my younger self, albeit a little slower on uphills.


Yeah, I knew someone would chime in with that one. Not ready to change though, I still maintain a higher cadence, and locked-in controls the 'bounce' of pedal/saddle for me.

Eric


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm 71. I take terrifying falls and never seem to get a scratch. My friend gets big injuries from any fall he takes. Over the past few years he has had a concussion and stitches to the head, broken humerus, a broken clavicle, and a cracked pelvis, all from different crashes.
> 
> Couple of days ago, I'm riding a trail where recent rains have eroded a ditch across the trail, and a six-foot deep chasm on the downhill side. Riding through the ditch, I pulled out of my clipless pedal and stalled, fell to the downhill side, into the chasm. My friend shows up a few seconds later, can't believe where he finds me, asks whether I'm okay. Sure, just let me hand up the bike to you and I'll climb out.
> 
> A little mud on me, not a scratch.


i got lucky like that a few years ago: riding clipless down the Boyd Gap trail and got a little too close to the right edge, panicked a little, hit the brakes, and preceded to unclip and step off on the right side of the bike (like i always do...) and stepped.....down....onto....nothing! real dumbazz move there! i think i rolled a couple times on some big boulders and into some briar bushes. really lucky to not snap my leg or something. was okay as was the bike but really scratched up and dented my little thumb bell though!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Was enjoying a long no fall streak until yesterday.









The good thing about crashing in snow is that almost always is a soft landing, all I had was a helmet full of snow and a bruised ego.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Was enjoying a long no fall streak until yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1127564
> 
> ...


Did you pose for that?

I crash in the snow often, at least once every ride, not a big deal since it doesnt hurt; yours looks painful


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> Did you pose for that?


Stayed down for the photo



Nurse Ben said:


> I crash in the snow often, at least once every ride, not a big deal since it doesn't hurt; yours looks painful


The only thing that happened was a small bruise on my right shin by hitting the top tube on the way down.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

53 and still ride some knarly stuff. I have been riding a long time. Busted many bones along the way. Ankles, wrist, shoulders , ribs, yada yada yada. I probably ride harder now than I did in my 30s and 40s. But that is mostly due to the advancement of the bikes. Remember the 70-72 degree head angles. I was over the bars on a regular basis. Now I usually have one or two hard mandatory get offs a year. Usually a pedal or crank strike on a rock hiding in the tall grass next to the trail while trying to set a land speed record. 
The 65.5 degree head angle on my Mach 6 keeps me from endoing often. And the stiff Fox 36 and DT Swiss wheels help me keep my lines. The 175mm dropper post gets the seat out of my way to lower my center of gravity. But even with all the new fancy rigs and gizmos, once in a while you'll still find yourself getting off the ground in a daze taking stock of all of you own moving parts and wondering " What the f*** just happened"? It's just part of the sport.
Early last season I busted the side of my foot when I went over the bars after a crank strike on a hidden rock while flying downhill. Considering the sharp jagged rocks around me I was lucky. A few weeks later back on the bike I shattered my big toe when landing a hip jump and my foot came off the pedal and drove into the ground. Same foot and the side of my foot still was not healed. It took forever to heal. the toe still hurts and it wont bend any longer.
And after 30 years of injuries, sometimes on a cold winters morning just getting out of bed I feel as if I fell down a flight of steps.
But I wouldn't trade it for the world. Mountain Biking is my one true love.
Ya gotta keep moving, there is no other choice.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting thread, for every one "ride not to fall", "thrill not worth the risk" and "walk/slow down when necessary", there seem to be 10 posts proudly itemizing falling injuries.

I suppose it all really comes down to your priorities. If mountain biking thrills define you, then just accept crashes and injuries as the price of admission. If you fall into the "I really, really can't afford an injury" camp, then slow down, walk when necessary, pick your trails carefully, work on your ride position/balance/strength and figure out how to optimize your ride to minimize OTB.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2017)

Last crash (Thursday) was just a crappy section of sidewalk. Open fracture of the elbow, ugh. Spent 6 weeks in Colorado riding the mountains almost every day but then I get clipped by bad city maintenance.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

These things have helped avoid and/or deal with crashes.

1. No multi-focal glasses. I learned to wear contacts at age 54 and wear single focus contacts or single focus prescription sunglasses.
2. Flat pedals and skate style (Five Ten for me) shoes.
3. Dropper posts.
4. G-Form knee pads.
5. Some concentrated efforts or practice with jumps, track stands and cornering.

I'm not sure if this is good or bad or her being smarter but my wife's become more cautious and remembers her falls more. What she does is just stop, walk or avoid what could be a crash vs slow or hesitate. I find MTB to be like skiing where hesitation buys you nothing. My wife's just avoiding it when she thinks the risk is high seems much better than the way I see many people slow down and get messed up. Put another way my wife won't let herself get caught too slow in a berm or get in trouble if she thinks she won't make a crossing or rock garden.

I know it's mostly about your bike engine but gear plays a role in my not crashing. Weight weenie is out the window. My wife and I moved to modern style bikes that are trail/AM type or fat bikes. When I get on our classic Fat Chance or an older suspension bike with heirloom type wheels it feels like hiking an icy path in dress shoes by comparison.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

And learning how to manual helps greatly for hitting jumps and drops without OTB.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Lol...58ish (July)...crashed a couple of endovers lately riding above my skilset on tight trails...worth the new front rim and the bear clawed back from the Texas scrub oaks that have limbs that could withstand a direct nuclear blast and not even distort or bend...but have had an adventurous life and not stopping now or in the near future...sorry about your cracked ribs, had a friend lately thats 61 yrs young "bulldog" a donkey to the ground on a whim and he broke a rib as well...
We had all better take supplements and workout every other day with some cardio in the routine as well, otherwise we are asking to lose our core balance and activeness....


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TooSteep said:


> I suppose it all really comes down to your priorities. If mountain biking thrills define you, then just accept crashes and injuries as the price of admission.


It doesn't define me but thrills are a big part of mountain biking for me. I think like a lot of people I don't accept crashes but am more in denial of them. Over time you tend to forget the last bad one and once more feel invincible, somewhat anyway. I'd like to think I've learned a few things though and hope my good fortune continues.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Stickbowhip said:


> After 20+ years away from mountain bikes I've recently rediscovered what fun I've been missing. Problem is, during the past month that I've been back at it I've crashed twice - with the last one leaving me with a couple of very painful cracked ribs. This wasn't part of the plan!
> 
> It seems my balance and skills are not what they used to be, and probably will never be again. At 62 years old, that reality has given me a wack upside the head. Where I used to bounce and roll I now just stick - hard!
> 
> ...


Hard to say what you might be doing wrong or different because we all have our own level of risk tolerance or thrill-seeking tempered with mitigation. I was never much of a daredevil in my younger days and when I got my first mtn bike in 1991, I was 30 years old and there were no risky areas to ride in my immediate area - mid Michigan. At least none that I pursued. That bike was used for little more than a hybrid type path bike until moving to CO a few years later. That indeed opened up a world of possibility but again, I kept it pretty tame.

Taking it hard and taking chances is something you can and maybe need to dial back. These concerns you have are not subtle hints - lol. Were it me getting a rash of painful injuries, I'd have no problem keeping within some margins of ability or at least speeds to quell damage and pain. I'm a wimp on the pain threshold meter.

I moved onto a hard tail bike in 2003 and have another recently purchased bike now but over those past 24 years of CO life, I've had some very active riding seasons and some that were somewhat on the back-burner meaning my ownership / riding days really doesn't fit the definition of 26 years experience in the way it does for many others.

Simply put, I ski the mountains and ride the bike much the same way. Been known to push it a bit too fast and boogered up -tail over teakettle- a number of times on the slopes or the bike trails with magnificent success for a guy who never brushes the edge of dare-deviling. 
As I age, I'm finding my brain is a bit slower at processing as I drive, ski, bike or run. We have to process hundreds of things in very short order to take in the line that is best, decipher other dangers or surrounding actions, obstacles, threats etc... 
ie; If I can't speed up my processing, then I need to mitigate perception, decision, reaction - PDR- with applicable or reduced speed allowing more time.

Worst biking related issue was a downhill run on the rigid bike in 1998 or 99 distracted for a sec then front tire in a rut slamming me and bike, -Ground versus right shoulder. Numbed arm temporarily immobile for a while. Separated shoulder and no surgery needed or at least wanted. 
An OTB once on a day I forgot my gloves and that tore up my hands good on a rocky waterfall looking drop. 
OTB in a park full of cacti - landed on my back and thankfully the camelbak saved me from a pickery mess. 
One spectacular OTB that felt so slo-mo, it seemed I was watching someone else do it. No injury at all. That's a pretty lame list of things considering the time span but I'm happy to see it a short list and without broken bones. A few spills here and there in recent times/years but all those above go back 10 years or more.

I returned to motorcycling after a 20 year break and I've found some safety related stats and a few forums that were very helpful keeping it all in perspective for me. Surviving the ride is of utmost importance. Injury and fatality stats (FARS) follow a trend as well. Aged riders won't often bounce back nearly as well or as quick, or some at all.

Slow speed riding and maneuvers will really help with fine motor skills and balance. Even a figure 8 type of riding in loops of both directions. Looking through the turn as you are riding also. 
Some of the guys I ride / rode with did PLP - parking lot practice like these slower speed patterns, and warm-up time for 20 minutes before a big ride. We've all seen some that look like the motorcycle handles them versus them handling the bike. It's often these simple little details that make the difference. Work on the things that give you trouble, think of it as homework.

Travis said it early on; "... hanging with some incredible rider's. " As with your trying golf idea, many times I ride or ski with people that allow me to 'play up' my game.

~b


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I can definitely feel the effects of a crash longer now at 55 than I did even a couple years ago. Hit a small dirt jump on my local trail this morning that I normally get a small amount of air or just wheelie the front tire down off of but I guess I hit it with a little more speed and a little too much weight transferred back and the bike just launched straight up off the lip. I was not prepared for this and the ground made its presence felt quite quickly. My butt landed on the back tire, spinning the still-airborne front wheel to the right sending me and the bike off the side of the trail. My throat hit the stem and I'm not sure what my chin hit but its got a deep gash in it. I think I got a handlebar rammed into my right thigh resulting in a deep thigh bruise. I'm sore and still not sure what went wrong. I rode a little more cautiously (slowly) the rest of the trail. But I'll be back out there as soon as my work schedule allows. And riding just as hard as before. The thrill of the ride and the fun experienced is what keeps me going after the crashes.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

orvil said:


> I can definitely feel the effects of a crash longer now at 55 than I did even a couple years ago. Hit a small dirt jump on my local trail this morning that I normally get a small amount of air or just wheelie the front tire down off of but I guess I hit it with a little more speed and a little too much weight transferred back and the bike just launched straight up off the lip. I was not prepared for this and the ground made its presence felt quite quickly. My butt landed on the back tire, spinning the still-airborne front wheel to the right sending me and the bike off the side of the trail. My throat hit the stem and I'm not sure what my chin hit but its got a deep gash in it. I think I got a handlebar rammed into my right thigh resulting in a deep thigh bruise. I'm sore and still not sure what went wrong. I rode a little more cautiously (slowly) the rest of the trail. But I'll be back out there as soon as my work schedule allows. And riding just as hard as before. The thrill of the ride and the fun experienced is what keeps me going after the crashes.


See, when I read that type of a description of what hit what, a gash to the chin and stem to throat, I think of the forces at work and what could have been just slightly more energy to put a rider in serious shape. 
I have no problem going on after any of my former crashes but I'm not sure my problem was riding too hard. Just a bit wonky, sloppy or tired.

My mistakes on the trails (lots of my mistakes don't mean a fall or crash) make me wonder if there isn't something a bit more intuitive when riding solo and the added opportunity for more focus and practice. When I ride with others, (almost all my riding) we are gabbing away and I'm not tuned in like I might be if out for practice. I guess i should go try it. Always been a bit more of a small group rider.

The other day on some flat single-track moving at a good pace, I found the new bike going a bit long/late into the turns. (By that, I mean I know it wasn't "the bike" but the pilot) 

I'm on a newer frame geometry and went from 26" to 27.5 plus. I know my riding position relative the the headset and rear wheel is a bit different so I imagine it's just getting myself more experienced and acquainted with the new bike. I have maybe 50 miles on it and that was one of very few times I got it up to speed into flat turns.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Yeah, I knew someone would chime in with that one. Not ready to change though, I still maintain a higher cadence, and locked-in controls the 'bounce' of pedal/saddle for me.
> 
> Eric


58 here.

I cracked a rib my 1st time out on clipless pedals about 10 years ago, but I stuck with it (including getting out of the woods that day). Now when I bail, I'm out of the clips without realizing it until I'm picking myself up & dusting off.

Last fall I had an OTB event & face-planted into some soft forest loam. A few inches in any direction would have encountered roots or rocks. All I had was a bloody nose & cut lip. It could have been missing teeth or worse. (I was out of the clipless pedals though.)

All because I was trying to pick up speed through a section I had ridden many times successfully. It increased my awareness of trail features spaced precisely one wheel-base length apart.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TooSteep said:


> Interesting thread, for every one "ride not to fall", "thrill not worth the risk" and "walk/slow down when necessary", there seem to be 10 posts proudly itemizing falling injuries.
> 
> I suppose it all really comes down to your priorities. If mountain biking thrills define you, then just accept crashes and injuries as the price of admission. If you fall into the "I really, really can't afford an injury" camp, then slow down, walk when necessary, pick your trails carefully, work on your ride position/balance/strength and figure out how to optimize your ride to minimize OTB.


Yeah, crashing is what happens when you don't care enough.

Since I last posted I picked up a gnarly shin laceration that got me on antibiotics, then I clipped a tree and picked up a shoulder "gouge" that took forever to go away, then last week I washed out on a lunch run above my house and trashed my knee ...
big telfa pad under the khakis keeps the blood from seeping through 

Yeah, I need to stop crashing, not sure how, but it's on my mind. I suppose it's a good thing I can still earn a living while hobbling about.

At least I haven't broken any fingers lately; it makes typing harder.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Safe to say we all would do well to find that perfect zone of fun, fitness and adventure or challenge so we get out of it (recreation of choice) what we are looking for. Coming home a little scraped-up sometimes can make you feel more alive. Coming home every day banged up might be something else altogether.... lol. Not everyone needs that thrill of skidding the bike along the rails of a thin gravel trail with big drops to the side. I did that a few times the other day and backed right off. I knew I wasn't feeling my norm nor had the control on my newer bike. I'm still getting to know it. This learning curve and individual risk tolerance reminds me of skiing.

Been skiing for a bit over 40 years and I went though a few contexts of thrills or peer pressure versus sanity and margins of safety or sensibility. It's really a personal thing about finding / defining that "bliss". 
Some enjoy the scenery, can take it all in at a moderate or slower pace and have the byproduct of less fear or stress and soaking in more of that experience. I imagine photographers can take forever and a day getting down a mountain - lol.

At some point, I realized many of the people I'd met or skied with along the way had a sense of pride about no spills or falls and at the time, I doubt I'd given it a second thought but later on, I came to realize some of these were people who likely progressed to a certain point and were happy. They were either not interested in advancing or they were more ego-sensitive and falling just wasn't worth some cost of pride. 

On the other hand, many I knew and skied with seem to grow and improve and it was the occasional pushing the limits a bit beyond or the eventual crash that let them test the margins, find limits and move on to troubleshooting errors to enjoy the challenge and progress from intermediate to advanced or expert. I imagine they had times when out with family/friends of lesser ability they took "a day off" just to ramble around and have fun with group. 
That's where I'm at with skiing and have been for a good many years. I can go have fun with the kids or the advanced skiers, yet I truly have just as much fun bringing friends or family to the sport and spending a day on the bunny slopes much like doing lessons.

With biking, I need to advance myself and get back to the homework of skills, balance, coordination and intuitive nature .... mostly because I've gotten lazy but partly because I feel I've lost a bit of ground by having a new bike ie: I need to dial myself in. 
Lots of biking for the past few years had been the camaraderie factor and the guys are a bit more path or hybrid oriented. I'm almost 56 and two others are 65 and one my dads age, 78. Lately, I've found another group to ride with and they are about 15 years my junior. I can ride other days with them so this is helping me in fitness and getting me back to the trails that offer adventure and challenge. Exactly where I'll get more accomplished. 
On the old bike, I felt more control and centered so I know this new one is just me getting to know it and the newer bike geometry ,, bigger wheels, riding position and such. I'm as excited as ever about biking and feel like my focus should have me riding better, safer and more adventurous than anytime in the past 10 years.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

55, in my third year of mtb. I enjoy it too much to think about slowing down or giving up. Had my fair share of crashes. I think the key to lessening injury is to go with it. Tuck and roll as a rule. Use caution when you can. I try to keep my bike on the ground for the most part. 
I race 6-10 times a year in the over 40 class. Never had a DNF, came in second for the season last year. There are some guys I ride with that are older than me. My "crew" is mainly composed of 30 something guys that are better riders than me. I do my best to keep up. I'm not quite as fast as they are. That's okay. They aren't as old as me...
It keeps me sane and in shape so I'll keep pedaling until I can't. 
Rock on fellow old guys!


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Just turned 55. Had my worst crash in a long time the other day. Pretty stupid too.
I had just ridden a directional trail the wrong way by mistake (signage was not clear on direction) then rode it in the correct direction and it was a blast! while continuing up the access trail to find the real drop in, I was absent-mindly looking for the trail when I hit a slightly off camber part of the trail and took a tumble down an embankment and whacked my left arm pretty good just above the elbow. Thought I had broken it and still had a mile and a half to ride out to the parking lot. Urgent care visit x-rayed and determined there was no fracture but soft tissue damage. Turns out after I got home I followed up with PCP and he thinks I might have partially torn my left bicep. Now waiting for referral for MRI to see whether I'll need surgery or not. Doc said no riding until everything gets figured out.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Dougr said:


> Just turned 55. Had my worst crash in a long time the other day. Pretty stupid too.
> I had just ridden a directional trail the wrong way by mistake (signage was not clear on direction) then rode it in the correct direction and it was a blast! while continuing up the access trail to find the real drop in, I was absent-mindly looking for the trail when I hit a slightly off camber part of the trail and took a tumble down an embankment and whacked my left arm pretty good just above the elbow. Thought I had broken it and still had a mile and a half to ride out to the parking lot. Urgent care visit x-rayed and determined there was no fracture but soft tissue damage. Turns out after I got home I followed up with PCP and he thinks I might have partially torn my left bicep. Now waiting for referral for MRI to see whether I'll need surgery or not. Doc said no riding until everything gets figured out.


Ugg, being off the bike is my worst fear.
Took my 64 year old brother, who doesn't ride often, out riding last weekend to the new trail system down in Canon City. We mostly stayed on the lower trails- Mutton Bustin and Recycle. But I wanted to climb Hard Time again. So I asked if he was up for it and he said yes. But about halfway up I was waiting on him to get through an easy section and as I was watching him he went over the edge. I was like "YIKES". There is no easy place to go over the edge on the Hard Time climb. I rode back and he was dragging his bike up all while laughing his ass off. The only injury was a brand new WTB seat I had just put on for him the day before. I was so afraid he was going to get hurt and my sister-in-law was not going to let him come out and play anymore. He usually comes home a little bloody when he rides with me but usually no long term damage..Those old(er) guys are tough.. lol


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm only 66, but on a blood thinner ("rat poison"), so I dare not crash, bruise, or cut myself. This is due to my heart condition (arrhythmia, AFIB) which supposedly increases my risk of having stroke. I have to avoid anything which might cause internal bleeding.
I also suffer from veinous insufficiency in my calves, and must wear knee-high compression socks.
I crashed on the beach last Nov when I didn't put enuff oomph into jumping a very small ditch. To my surprise, my front wheel stopped and I went over the bars in the wink of an eye. Lucked out and didn't get hurt. I landed on sand and my helmet absorbed the shock as I ploughed a furrow with my visor. A cheap lesson from the Universe! Much thanks!
So now I go slow. I even stop to enjoy the view now and then. I am not going to crash.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

PlutonicPlague said:


> I'm only 66, but on a blood thinner ("rat poison"), so I dare not crash, bruise, or cut myself. This is due to my heart condition (arrhythmia, AFIB) which supposedly increases my risk of having stroke. I have to avoid anything which might cause internal bleeding.
> I also suffer from veinous insufficiency in my calves, and must wear knee-high compression socks.
> I crashed on the beach last Nov when I didn't put enuff oomph into jumping a very small ditch. To my surprise, my front wheel stopped and I went over the bars in the wink of an eye. Lucked out and didn't get hurt. I landed on sand and my helmet absorbed the shock as I ploughed a furrow with my visor. A cheap lesson from the Universe! Much thanks!
> So now I go slow. I even stop to enjoy the view now and then. I am not going to crash.


I'm also on rat poison due to being susceptible to blood clots (I'm 53). I've got good fitness so I try to be on the fast side on climbs and flats and don't worry if I'm slower descending. But I also go slow when I'm tired or just want to relax and I try to always take the time to enjoy the view.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Stickbowhip said:


> After 20+ years away from mountain bikes


Twenty years? My first mountain bike was a 2001. By today's standards, it was just AWFUL. I may be older now, but with my strength, experience, and today's modern bikes, I can kick ass over anything that was rolling twenty years ago.



Stickbowhip said:


> It seems my balance and skills are not what they used to be, and probably will never be again.


I don't buy into that. My skills are aways improving. I've had serious setbacks over the years, but always rebound and emerge better than before.



Stickbowhip said:


> Or maybe it's finally time to give that golf thing a whirl.


?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

RustyIron said:


> I don't buy into that. My skills are aways improving. I've had serious setbacks over the years, but always rebound and emerge better than before.


That's great (not sarcastic!) but it's unrealistic to think that will always be true, time waits for no one.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

*Crashes oh boy!*

I started mountain biking at 56 years old. I was cocky, had a plan of managed risk and was coming to mountain biking from the background of being well into the top one percent of alpine skiers. I thought all of these things were going to serve me well. 
I got Lee McCormacks books and set up practice. I quickly got so I could put the handlebars within inches of the pavement in tight turns and do a half way decent manual. My senses of dynamic balance are superb. So, how'd I do! Well I lacked a few senses and some things from alpine skiing did not translate as well as I expected. 
One of the first problems was biking with stu and pid; two characters I should never bike with. Hubris will bust your ars every time. I could easily sense the point of dynamic balance over the cranks and throw the bike into a tight high speed flowing turn but seemed to have a total lack of any reasonable sense of fear and with it, common sense. The minute I could feel that powerful flow I was on skis not a bike. Six times, SIX TIMES and I still could not get it through my head that you cannot clear a GD tree by simply moving your inside hand in. Them fk'n handlebars are NOT ski pole and are still out there.......BAM! Forearms and thighs through the pickers, gravel and poison ivy. Damn boy! you ain't on a pair of skis. I had a permanent case of poison ivy and looked like I tangled with a cat in a gunny sack. 
Each crash I have had was not injury serious so, I would check myself out quick, rubber neck around to see if I might end up on You Tube and then sit and contemplate how I should have seen it coming. 
I have backed off as I still have not developed a healthy enough sense of fear. 
During crashes, I don't seem to have any inclination to eject and land of my feet and I don't seem to have any tendency to brace with my hands. Nope, its the tumble slide, spin, self arrest response to crashes. I once even managed to tuck and kayak roll the bike back up onto the wheels down a steep embankment. Given my response to crashes I have also found in necessary to temporarily abandon the clip in pedals.

Crashes aside, I have had far worse problems from over exertion. I tap into that flow and forget I am not using gravity as a means of propulsion.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

PierreR said:


> I started mountain biking at 56 years old. I was cocky, had a plan of managed risk and was coming to mountain biking from the background of being well into the top one percent of alpine skiers. I thought all of these things were going to serve me well.
> I got Lee McCormacks books and set up practice. I quickly got so I could put the handlebars within inches of the pavement in tight turns and do a half way decent manual. My senses of dynamic balance are superb. So, how'd I do! Well I lacked a few senses and some things from alpine skiing did not translate as well as I expected.
> One of the first problems was biking with stu and pid; two characters I should never bike with. Hubris will bust your ars every time. I could easily sense the point of dynamic balance over the cranks and throw the bike into a tight high speed flowing turn but seemed to have a total lack of any reasonable sense of fear and with it, common sense. The minute I could feel that powerful flow I was on skis not a bike. Six times, SIX TIMES and I still could not get it through my head that you cannot clear a GD tree by simply moving your inside hand in. Them fk'n handlebars are NOT ski pole and are still out there.......BAM! Forearms and thighs through the pickers, gravel and poison ivy. Damn boy! you ain't on a pair of skis. I had a permanent case of poison ivy and looked like I tangled with a cat in a gunny sack.
> Each crash I have had was not injury serious so, I would check myself out quick, rubber neck around to see if I might end up on You Tube and then sit and contemplate how I should have seen it coming.
> ...


Man, that was like reading about a bad day for Superman...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Crashing sucks! I took my Pugsley out for a beach and dune trail ride on Monday, but heard its headset talking to me. It squealed and groaned a little, begging for an overhaul. So I took it back home and loaded my old '75 Motobecane (cheesy mid 70's road bike) that I had reconfigured into a squirrelly-handling single speed pavement cruiser. It was windy (15-20mph with higher gusts to 25+). I was tooling down a 10' wide cement-paved beach path, and the section I was riding was protected from the wind by a dune that ran parallel to the path. 
I'd just dined at a local eatery, and was carrying a small bag full of leftover French fries in my left hand, while still holding the grip, and the bag started developing a tear in it. I simply wrapped my hand securely around the bag and continued on, riding one-handed.
My car was parked about a half mile away.
A very strong and sudden gust hit me as I pedaled past a gap in the dune, and I lost control, but managed to get my left hand back on the grip...but too late! Down I went, at about 8 mph. My left side took a hard hit in two places: my pelvic/hip area, and the back of my shoulder. I have a big ugly bruise on the hip/pelvic area, but my rib cage really took a hit. I have 5 broken/crunched ribs, 4 of them with two breaks in them...all in a group on the upper rear side of my rib cage.
Two days and nights in the hospital, much pain, and more to come as my ribs heal.

"What happened to the French fries?" They spilled all over the trail, with me in the middle of the pile. The Crows were already circling and cawing. Not quite a "murder" scene, but I looked up again to make sure that there were no Vultures in the flock.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

Crashing sucks, part 2:
My Bell "Stoker" worked like a champ, absorbing the shock to the left side of my head, which was the last part of my body to hammer the cement. The foam didn't get crunched too badly (just a few shallow dents), but the plastic shell has a crinkle, some scuffs and abrasions in it. My eyeglasses didn't even get knocked off.
I got to talk with some of my friends who work the ER at the hospital, with whom I hadn't conversed with in recent months.
Ah...I gave all the beers and ciders that were in my fridge to the friend who drove me home from the ER. I'm on prescription painkillers for the duration.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

For certain, that is a combo "hooray morphine, thoroughly worth it, happy to have survived" grin! 
My frowning grimace morphed into something similar, but only after the ER crew finally got around to X-raying me... after waiting on a gurney for 7 hours for my turn to come around. ER was backed up with 5 patients more seriously injured than myself, and the hospital short on staff. I was feeling really dehydrated by the time I got X-rayed and okayed to receive the morphine, and given some water to drink. After that, I was grinning' like a skunk!



mattyice said:


> Hard to tell if he's thinking 'totally worth it' or 'hooray morphine'.


However, my crash wasn't worth it. The %[email protected]*& Crows got my French fries.:madman:


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

PierreR said:


> I started mountain biking at 56 years old. I was cocky, had a plan of managed risk and was coming to mountain biking from the background of being well into the top one percent of alpine skiers. I thought all of these things were going to serve me well.
> I got Lee McCormacks books and set up practice. I quickly got so I could put the handlebars within inches of the pavement in tight turns and do a half way decent manual. My senses of dynamic balance are superb. So, how'd I do! Well I lacked a few senses and some things from alpine skiing did not translate as well as I expected.
> One of the first problems was biking with stu and pid; two characters I should never bike with. Hubris will bust your ars every time. I could easily sense the point of dynamic balance over the cranks and throw the bike into a tight high speed flowing turn but seemed to have a total lack of any reasonable sense of fear and with it, common sense. The minute I could feel that powerful flow I was on skis not a bike. Six times, SIX TIMES and I still could not get it through my head that you cannot clear a GD tree by simply moving your inside hand in. Them fk'n handlebars are NOT ski pole and are still out there.......BAM! Forearms and thighs through the pickers, gravel and poison ivy. Damn boy! you ain't on a pair of skis. I had a permanent case of poison ivy and looked like I tangled with a cat in a gunny sack.
> Each crash I have had was not injury serious so, I would check myself out quick, rubber neck around to see if I might end up on You Tube and then sit and contemplate how I should have seen it coming.
> ...


Dude, EPIC!!


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*1st. Crash (of many i'm sure )*

back on the 11th. I'm riding a little single track, running thru a sharp, flat curve ( that I have ridden countless times ) and all of a sudden, both wheels just shot right out from under me. so fast I couldn't even react before hitting the ground. turns out, I broke 3 ribs and damaged my Sternum and shoulder blade. so, just riding easy now but, looking forward to getting back at it.:thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Uwibami said:


> back on the 11th. I'm riding a little single track, running thru a sharp, flat curve ( that I have ridden countless times ) and all of a sudden, both wheels just shot right out from under me. so fast I couldn't even react before hitting the ground. turns out, I broke 3 ribs and damaged my Sternum and shoulder blade. so, just riding easy now but, looking forward to getting back at it.:thumbsup:


Ouch, wishing you the best in your healing.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

chazpat said:


> Ouch, wishing you the best in your healing.


Thanks man.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Over the bars, steep rocks and roots....

My arms were totally pumped, and I had just slowed down a bit.

Fork dove into the rock....and over I went...

Hit my chin on a rock...it is a little bit sore...rolled out of it and into the trees...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday I had enough brain power to put my G Form knee pads on. Too often they're with me and not worn. 

That dirty scuff on the outside of the pads was a lot better than a cut and bruised knee.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Not much good can come from a 25mph otb but the one I had last week ended up about as good as one could hope for. My handlebar tagged a desert tree (yucca) on a high speed corner and I was launched 20 or 30 feet where I mostly face planted into the dirt, thankfully (and luckily) it was soft dirt.

I got up right away and could hardly believe my good fortune, which seems strange but that's what it felt like at the time because mid-air I assumed something was going to get broken for sure. My buddy came up a minute or so later and I was trying to explain how I went down but couldn't quite remember and figured I must have washed out a front wheel or something like that. It wasn't until about an hour or so later that I remembered the yucca was the culprit and I just assumed I didn't recall that at the time because of the adrenaline and all but later my friend pointed out that I probably had a minor concussion, which is kind of scary if that's true.

Also I was feeling really good at the time and chasing a KOM, which happened to be mine. Just so you all know the level of intellect we're dealing with here.


----------



## Silver54 (Jun 29, 2017)

Stickbowhip said:


> How do you old people (like me) do it? Have you had to slow down your riding to sedentary speeds on beginner trails? Or do you still give it hard and take some chances? I'm sure with practice I'll get a little better. At least at judging what I am capable of and what should be walked around. But in the meantime this learning curve hurts! At my age broken bones are really not an option I want to put up with.


I used to be a super athlete running 10-15 miles a day and knocking out 25-30 miles on the bike on top of it. Not counting weight training. Then I got injured in an accident. Spinal injuries. I never recovered. Game over.

Just go back into MTB after 5 years of rest and had to put the ego aside and slow things down. The competitive side of me screams when casual riders go blasting around me, but ya have to know your limits. We don't heal like 20 year olds. A fall can have major consequences.

It's hard, but slowing things down and selecting the right line really counts. If something looks iffy then get off the bike and walk it


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Riding some rooty single track that I've ridden a million times. It goes across the face of a hill - uphill on my left, down to a creek on my right.

I knocked my bars on a tree, lost my balance and teetered right with nothing but air to step on... tumbled about 12 feet down through brush, a fallen tree, and landed in the water (only an inch or so). Got myself and the bike out of there while the adrenaline was still flowing and rode the 7km home...

Hopefully I can be in the saddle riding at least fire/forest roads in another 3 weeks.

Geesh... it's really screwing up my riding season


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice job on the arm!

Never broke an arm, got my wrist, all my fingers many time, AC joint a couple times.

I picked up some more stitches, machete to the thumb while clearing trail. Note to self, do not try to use two machetes at the same time; that shite is for the movies!

Interestingly, my back has been remarkably pain free for the past few months, always nice to have a little more flexibility without muscle spasms.

Chronic pain, esp back pain, will resolve to a degree with continued use. The old adage about rest is possibly the worst thing you can do. It's not a cure all, but building tolerance to discomfort, building suporting cose muscles, combined with remapping those nerve pathways seems to be the best bet to resolve pain.

Got a new big hit bike coming, it's nearly guaranteed I have some pain coming my way


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

55 and three painful crashes this year, one of which put me in urgent care for stitches. Riding harder and faster this year due to a new bike. First new bike in 7 years so significantly better geo++. 4 KOMs on my local trails, 3 downhill - this bike really rips. Pretty much all three crashes were me finding the limits of what the new bike can handle combined with me being a little lazy/off. 

Lots of weights/cross-training for me as well as riding - typical week is 7,000 feet of climbing; a good week, 10,000 and a great week 14,000. 

The one thing I have been learning is if I am not really 'feeling it' then hold back. I used to not let how I was feeling dictate how I was riding. Just recently I am taking it much more into account. Just this last weekend I skipped a high speed 2 foot drop that I have taken dozens of times because I knew I was slightly 'off my game' - I think that is a valuable adjustment for us as we age. I really, really hate downtime off the bike.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

I've had a number of crashes OTB, washouts and the like. Had a bad wreck two years ago that sent me to the emergency room. In my earlier years I did a lot of high risk mountain climbing as well spent alot of time in the martial arts competing in tournaments, including full contact. I've been hurt worse on my Mountain bike than any of those two endeavors


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

For me it has become priorities. I didn't get on a mountain bike until I was 61. I crashed more than I should have but kept pushing to get to intermediate trails. Ironically when I was 63 it was on my road bike that I shattered my clavicle. The very first ride back I clipped a tree. No big thing except it turned out that it caused a couple of partially torn rotator cuff tendons. I did PT and have good movement. Ortho said he would see me in 5 years to do surgery.

Today I'm 65 and retired and have re-discovered surfing. It has really changed my approach to riding. I know that if I crash wrong, I'm out of the water. I ride not to crash and sometimes walk where I wouldn't have. It is what it is, but I still enjoy it.

John


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

A 50+ rider recently died over here. 

Broke his neck on a jump and died after a few days in hospital.


----------



## Lonn (Jul 21, 2017)

I fell over while dismounting the other day! I had noticed the rear tire was low. Pulled to the side of the trail to get off the bike, set my right foot down, twisted my ankle and down I went like a sack of potatoes. Thankfully nobody was watching. I laid there and laughed.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Low speed front wheel lockup on some cow rutted section when I looked another direction.

Also went over like a sack of potatoes, no cat like reaction. 

Luckily my camelbak broke the impact on my my side back! but one hell of a charlie horse on the thigh that lasted a couple days.

Slow speed no momentum always dangerous! 

Got off lucky.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't think it makes any difference what other people say or do. You will ride the way you ride and there is nothing you or anyone else can do about it. If you're inclined to take risks you will do that, no matter how much you try to convince yourself not to beforehand. 

I often stop and eye up a feature and will often walk bigger ones. What makes me walk is not so much thinking that I can't ride it but when he consequences of failing are very bad. So I might walk a steep rocky drop I know I could probably ride because falling is virtually guaranteed to be serous. 

Having said that, I don't worry about crashing and go over the bars regularly. You can't ride a bike off road and not crash and I fully expect to break something eventually. Actually, I got x-rays of my left wrist taken last week and I'm waiting for the results so maybe I have already ;0)


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Rolled an 18" ledge too slow about two weeks ago. Knew it was gonna be a bad moment too late to bail tried to ride it out went down on left side and landed hard on left shoulder blade felt a very sharp pain in my back and chest. No broken ribs but I think I tore my rib cartilage. Just starting not to hurt now. Healing sucks at 55.


----------



## Major664 (Jul 23, 2017)

Mild separation of my right shoulder doing some downhill last weekend at our local ski mountain. Not a big fan of downhill and was reluctant to go because of the risk, should have listened to that inner voice. Like others have said, I just don't take risks I once did. I have come to this sport late, used to road race motorcycles and have had my fill of the "speed" thing. I do this for fun and have no shame in walking something I know I can ride if the consequences look to great, (54 years old BTW).


----------



## geoffpw (Jun 10, 2006)

I reckon that if I don't crash from time to time, I'm really not having enough fun. 

I figure on a minor spill like a wash out and slide on average every other ride (esp. in the wet) and a biggie like an endo on rocks (or a high speed bar clip, that being my only ER trip in the last few years) maybe once a year. 

So the real question is not how to avoid crashing, but how to survive it at 57? Lots of strength training - weights, etc. so that you can do something pro-active about the impact and then keep your reactions sharp so you can do something fast enough.

That's my philosophy anyway - hope it helps someone


----------



## Lonn (Jul 21, 2017)

I was close to the end of Town Run trail in Indianapolis today thinking to myself that this has been a great run. Then a tree stump jumped out in front of me and suddenly I'm doing a superman impression over the handlebars. At least nobody saw me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lonn said:


> I was close to the end of Town Run trail in Indianapolis today thinking to myself that this has been a great run. Then a tree stump jumped out in front of me and suddenly I'm doing a superman impression over the handlebars. At least moody saw me.
> View attachment 1151338


Except for the camera


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Crankout said:


> Here is Chazpat on the 3rd lap of a recent 6 hour race...
> 
> View attachment 1125256


Fess up. Admit he beat you


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OlMarin said:


> Fess up. Admit he beat you


Well that's a bit of a blast from the past. Front end washed out and I couldn't save it.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I took too many years off the bikes. When I got back on I admit reaching for a water bottle made the bicycle weave (not me, the bike DAMMIT!!). It hurts more and the pain lasts longer when I crash than when I was in my 20's


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

I sometimes feel like I need to practice falling more. I seem to lawn dart more now than when younger when I tucked and rolled better. Also like martial arts and contact sports I think we handle regular impacts better when they are more frequent. But at what risk???


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I crashed twice on the same ride two weeks ago, and the first time I was not even riding. i went out to a section of the local trail that I had not been on for some time. About 1/2 mile down, there is a very narrow stretch, very uneven, with trees and bushes on both sides that overgrow the trail. The last time I was there, I could ride through the overgrowth by ducking my head. This time, no dice. I dismounted, and not paying attention to where I put my foot, I stepped on a ledge of dry clay that broke off, foot went straight down, lost footing, knee and forearm hit the rocks. I was not even moving! What a yutz. A lot of scrapes and gouges.

Splashed some water from the bottle on it, and continued on. Another 1/2 mile, and a nice little drop to the highway underpass, then a sharp, steep but short uphill, and when I came round the bend, hit sand, and fell again into rocks because the front tire slid out. Hit the exact same spot on forearm and leg! This time, got a nice bruise on my right butt cheek as a bonus. I continued to ride another 8 miles or so until I got to the beach front, and a local coffee shop, where I was able to clean up. Gotta buy some wipes in a foil pack.

I got back into riding 5 years ago, and had never ridden mountain bikes, as I grew up and lived in Miami, where there ain't a lot of that. Since moving here, I have really gotten into it as I live two miles from the INT, and there is plenty of great riding within an hour to 2 hours of my home by car as well. I have fallen quite a few times, and gone OTB at least 7 times, including one very nasty concussion (yes, was wearing a helmet, and it buckled and cracked on impact). 

What I have learned. One, I can still take a good hit, but I DON'T WANT TO! Second, I have completely rethought my tire pressures, and while I am still not 100% where I want to be, lowering pressures (I ride w/tubes), has given me much more control. Third, I changed my handlebar to a 760 mm Spank Vibracore, and put on SQ Lab grips. Those small changes have made a huge difference in control and stability. I am riding harder and better than ever, and I still push myself and take on new challenges. That said, I am more cautious in that if I have any doubt about a new trail, I stop and take a good long look, and will walk it up or down to get a feel for it, and am not afraid to pass on a trail section if I don't have the confidence. It's a fine line between challenging myself and being stupid, and so far so good. 

Finally, my wife flips out every time she sees blood, and I don't want to deal with it. Let's put it this way, the blood, scrapes, bruises, cuts, etc., hurt her more than they hurt me, and it makes the whole thing that much worse when I come home. 

At age 61, I plan on riding for many more years to come, and I would rather be a little cautious than stupid. I also ride a lot on my own, and don't want to be out there on the trail all messed up by my lonesome. My .02.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

At 72 and still ok, a word of caution. Keep your wheels on the ground.

That's unless you're willing to accept that one bad landing may mean an end to your cycling and mobility, full stop.

I've seen too many riding mates lose their capacities from jumps and drops gone wrong. The odds are with you if you're skilled, but once you're past 50 your chances of permanently damaging yourself rise dramatically.

A buzz is for seconds, but a maiming is for life.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I had an almost crash not too long back. Had my rack trunk, getting a gallon of milk. When I got to the store I found a slip from the post office I'd forgotten about. Got the milk, went to USPS, got the package. Box of 500 insulin syringes from the VA. I always carry a strap, box is light but a bit bulky. Strapped it on top. Stayed in place fine. But see, coming home there's this downhill, train tracks at the bottom. I can get some nice air if I'm going fast enough. But I run bobbed fenders. AND I forgot about the load. Hit the ground, box went flying and the strap got between the rear fender and the wheel. Locked up the wheel which brought me to a bit of an abrupt stop. I managed to stay upright and the rack trunk and milk stayed in place. Coulda been a lot worse. 
I admit, I sometimes forget I'm an old [email protected]*t


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> At 72 and still ok, a word of caution. Keep your wheels on the ground.


This is probably very good advice. I should follow it. I really should.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

*Off topic*



Mr Pig said:


> This is probably very good advice. I should follow it. I really should.


Hey, if you fancy a bit of exercise next weekend, a few of us are riding from Achnasheen over the Bealach na Ba to Applecross, camping there overnight, then heading back to Achnasheen via Sheildaig and Kinlochewe.

Road ride, pace leisurely tourist but there a few wee climbs involved. Retro theme, but not compulsory.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Hey, if you fancy a bit of exercise next weekend, a few of us are riding from Achnasheen over the Bealach na Ba to Applecross...


Thanks for the invite :0) Already made plans for next Saturday but keep asking, might take you up on one.

You know how far away I am from there, right? ;0)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> Thanks for the invite :0) Already made plans for next Saturday but keep asking, might take you up on one.
> 
> You know how far away I am from there, right? ;0)


There may be someone coming up from London by train (hence Achnasheen because it has a station).


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2017)

Funny discussion with my boss last Friday, seemed to fit the forum. I'm getting ready for a 75 mile gravel ride and he asks
"Didn't you just break your elbow?"
- "That was the end of April." 
"Aren't you worried that you'll fall during the Gravel race?"
- "Nope, never crashed during a race yet." 
"Yeah, but this is a really long race and it's on gravel." 
- "Yup, ridden farther, ridden on worse terrain, last bad crash was when I was 11." 
"Sure, but you're getting older and what if you're elbow gets shattered again?" 
- "Well, they make replacements for most joints and prosthetics for every limb, besides, there's no waiting list for artificial knees or shoulders." 

Then I tell him my mantra about expensive bikes verses cheap open heart surgery and he nods and says 
"Yup, our deductible for my surgery would buy the three nicest bikes in town." 

He certainly has no idea how much the three nicest bikes in our city cost


----------



## J-5 (Nov 4, 2016)

54 year old fart here. I really want/need to shed some pounds to see what I really can or can't do with my bike.

No real crashes yet, so I have been patient and cautious to some degree. Here is a clip of me simply falling over into a creek. I focused on one particular flat wet rock too much and that's where the problem began. I bruised my thigh but did not feel that until the day or two after the fall.

My buddies have gotten a big laugh out of this.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J-5 said:


> My buddies have gotten a big laugh out of this.


Brave of you to share it. I would've burned the evidence!


----------



## J-5 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Brave of you to share it. I would've burned the evidence!


Haaaaaaaaa. I know right. A buddy of mine came out from the desert for a visit. He asked if he could see it and I knew if I showed him the clip, the barely can breath laughter would be endless; and it was.

Giggled like the 14 year olds we used to be. It was shamefully funny.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thankful that we didn't have portable cameras when I was a kid.

A friend and I were down the glen one day and had to cross the burn (small river). This usually involved walking along the bank until you found a tree fallen across or something. This day we found a suitable tree but it was quite narrow. I was walking across the trunk holding onto a branch above my head when I let the branch slip out of my hands and it sprung out of reach. I was now balanced sideways on the narrow trunk on the middle of the burn. 

The water wasn't even that deep but I was determined I wasn't getting my feet wet. As I started to wobble I knelt down and grabbed the trunk with my hands. Almost immediately I swung backwards around it and landed on my back in the burn. Couldn't have gotten more wet if I'd fallen in a swimming pool. If I'd just jumped off the branch only my feet would've gotten wet ;0)

Do you have a dropper post? If so, drop it as you come up to things like this stream as you'll just step off the bike rather than falling over.


----------



## J-5 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> I'm thankful that we didn't have portable cameras when I was a kid.
> 
> A friend and I were down the glen one day and had to cross the burn (small river). This usually involved walking along the bank until you found a tree fallen across or something. This day we found a suitable tree but it was quite narrow. I was walking across the trunk holding onto a branch above my head when I let the branch slip out of my hands and it sprung out of reach. I was now balanced sideways on the narrow trunk on the middle of the burn.
> 
> ...


Oh yes. I do have one and immediately knew I should have dropped my saddle (as soon as I put my foot down and touched nothing but the top of the water).

Great pointer/reminder!


----------



## ajmtb (Aug 16, 2017)

After a year of riding, I had my first real crash today. Clipped a tiny twig of a tree at speed on a relatively easy part of the trail. Needless to say, my bike stopped dead, but I did not. My shoulder bore the brunt of the impact, I landed in the middle of the dry-as-a-bone trail which of course provided zero "give". I've had other moments in the past, but nothing I couldn't bail out of. There was no mitigating this crash, I didn't even see it coming. 

I have some trail rash going down my right side, no biggie there. I may have bruised a rib or something as it hurts when I breathe in deep, but overall not *too* painful, we'll see how I feel tomorrow. 

The only damage to the bike was crooked handle bars and some scratches. I likely would've lost a brake lever had I not read on this forum to keep brakes/shifters loose enough to move in case of a crash.

My real concern is how long will I be off the bike. Kinda crazy how quickly this sport gets its hooks in you.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My legs never fully healed, I have pedal bites front and back in various stages of scabbing. I can't imagine what people think of my legs when I go out in public wearing shorts.

This summer I focused on epic rides, endurance, extreme climbs, so less super tech, more like xc with moderate tech.

No serious spills since moving to NV, though I did get stitches for a machete incident 

New bike build next weekend, so I'm sure a crash is in my near future.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ajmtb said:


> After a year of riding, I had my first real crash today.


Get used to the idea. If you do anything at all interesting on a bicycle, you will crash sometimes.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not "old people" at 46. Most people are surprised I'm that old, and I'm actually in great shape, but it doesn't take much to cripple me up. I don't even have to crash.
Been down again since this weekend. Very rough ride squaring up on damp roots and rocks to avoid sliding had me taking lines I wouldn't normally take on a hardtail. Damaged derailleur-dang it, back/pelvis out of alignment(chronic condition from old injury), couldn't stand up straight for a couple of days, knots from hip to shoulder, muscle spasms and all that good stuff.
Three visits to the chiropractor(who wants me to get a FS bike and back to deadlifting) to get my sacrum back in place, 4 days at 3x per day on the inversion table plus a lot of stretching in between, and I'm back to "normal". Paying to play is nothing new here, and so the cycle begins again. 

For all you genuinely ancient jokers, I highly recommend trying an inversion table to anyone with back problems who doesn't have blood pressure issues or physical damage that would prevent using one. Mine has been life-changing as far as keeping my spine aligned and preventing overall stiffness, though it can't do anything about my pelvis getting knocked out of place.
Core exercises(less problems the more consistent I am), and the homeopathic remedy Arnica for bruising and trauma are also high on my list. I did have a crash, recently, where I burped a tire and OTB'd with my hand taking the brunt of the impact. I could practically watch the bruising fade away when the arnica kicked in.
Pretty scary going back and forth between fully functional and not, but it sure beats being "not" all the time. This weekend I couldn't stand up straight, but would have been right back to riding trails today or in the morning if I weren't working overtime and having to catch up on the yard work I couldn't do early in the week like usual.

Sedentary speeds, though? Negative. I just really got into this the last couple years. Steadily advancing skills, getting faster and faster, and setting new PRs almost every time I ride. Can't think of anything I'd rather do, so it'd take an awful lot to make me give it up, and I have no intention of slowing down. I just try to be careful, and use some common sense, by systematically increasing the intensity of my rides and gradually incorporating the skills that I work on off the trail(I practice my manuals, wheelies, small drops and tight cornering at home-neighbors probably think I've bumped my head!). 
This is some really fun stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## ajmtb (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> Get used to the idea. If you do anything at all interesting on a bicycle, you will crash sometimes.


Yep, I knew it was only a matter of time. My colleague at work says that I'm too old (37) to be doing such activities, but I'm on the younger side when compared to most of the guys I see on the trail.

It's been over 3 days since the crash, feel better but definitely not ride ready yet. Mornings are the worst.



OwenM said:


> For all you genuinely ancient jokers, I highly recommend trying an inversion table


Thank you for the recommendation. I have been suffering with a lower back injury for about a year and a half now, seems to be disc related. How often/how long do you use the table?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ajmtb said:


> Yep, I knew it was only a matter of time. My colleague at work says that I'm too old (37) to be doing such activities..


Good grief!

It's amazing the way some people just give up on being alive! When you're a kid, every one looks much the same but by the time you get to my age, fifty, it's a different story. Some folk are still fit and active while others look like old men or women. My boss and my mother are the same age. My boss comes into work every day and puts a shift in. My mother is bent double, can't get up if she ends up on the floor and never leaves the house. There is no medical reason why she's effectively disabled, she's just spent her life sitting watching TV.

I know I could get hurt on a mountain bike but I'll take the risk!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

ajmtb said:


> How often/how long do you use the table?


As needed. That may mean once every few days, or several times in one day. It usually doesn't take much, though, just a few minutes. Getting on it multiple times generally means it's not going to work, because it's treating the symptom(spine getting out of alignment), not the cause(pelvis has a permanent twist, but gets knocked out of place from impacts, which practically cripples me). That's when I head to the chiropractor. When I bought it, I was having lots of problems, and going to the chiro and a massage therapist regularly. Got a Teeter EP-970, which is one of the more expensive ones at $400, but it paid for itself quickly, since my insurance coverage for chiropractic care is only $400 per year after a $200 deductible. I've gone *months* at a time without needing the chiropractor, since.
Usually get on it before and after bike rides or lifting weights whether I feel the need to or not.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Good grief!
> 
> It's amazing the way some people just give up on being alive! When you're a kid, every one looks much the same but by the time you get to my age, fifty, it's a different story. Some folk are still fit and active while others look like old men or women. My boss and my mother are the same age. My boss comes into work every day and puts a shift in. My mother is bent double, can't get up if she ends up on the floor and never leaves the house. There is no medical reason why she's effectively disabled, she's just spent her life sitting watching TV.
> 
> I know I could get hurt on a mountain bike but I'll take the risk!


The funny thing is that the effects of poor diet and exercise are reversible!!!!! even after decades. Bones mend, bruises go away, rashes heal.

But I do hear the "discretion is the better part of valor" on HOW much of a child gets released.


----------



## ajmtb (Aug 16, 2017)

milliesand said:


> The funny thing is that the effects of poor diet and exercise are reversible!!!!!


I spent a good 10 years living a sedentary lifestyle, and the vast majority of that time I basically felt like crap all the time. I had very low energy, little motivation, and my overall mental state wasn't great. I had known for some time that exercise can help issues like these, but I could never get motivated to go for a run or hit the gym. I stumbled on a MTB YouTube channel and thought that it may be something I could get into, so I bought a bike.

The bike sat in my garage for a month, then one day I decided to give it a go. One lap around one of my local trails and I was hooked. Those issues I was having slowly started to ease, and while I'm not cured, I'm in far better shape (mentally and physically) than I was before.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Old people need to wear armor if you want to survive the bike trip. The photo in this thread shows the rider has no knee pad or elbow pads. Bones ten to break easily in old age 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I never wear armor. I'm 65 and I ride a lot. I have been riding over 30 years. I started out riding bicycle trials back in the 80's. I truly believe in learning the skills you need and putting those skills into action. Now I pay attention to my arthritic body and keep the rubber side down (usually). I am more apt to try a tech section uphill than down, I don't have to prove anything to anybody, but I still ride pretty well. I am likely to walk a section if the result of a fall is a probable injury, even if I could make it 8 times out of 10. It doesn't pay to take unnecessary chances, but I don't want to give up the fun of riding challenging trails. a conundrum of sorts...


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I'm 66, ride a lot. Never wear armor either. OTOH, I'm now out there to have fun these days, which means cruising, not shredding, and I find myself passing on the double black-diamond downhills. I ride a fully-suspended fat bike (Farley EX8). I did crash the other day...first crash in years. Tweaked a couple of rib cartilages. Still got out the next few days. The ribs are painful, but I only notice them when I'm breathing hard. I do find that pain to be a good reminder of where my limits are these days, and it provides a stimulus for paying closer attention to those limits.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

I posted this in the Ibis forum but thought I'd share it here. I'm mid 50s, been riding a long time. Still fall once in a while.

I have been riding my new HD3 in the mornings before work. I have 2 rides I like to do, one is a more relaxing, rolling, some fairly fast S.T., light technical, general variety. The other is my climb with fun S.T. down. Today I did the climb ( generally feeling better and faster each week ), and hit the S.T. down. The single track isn't killer but has a few obstacles that are fun. One I call the tree. There is a big root coming out of the rocks. There is space between these rocks you can't roll out of, you pretty much need to go over. The obstacle is not difficult, but if you are not paying attention or hesitate, it will generally get you. Today I was heading down as a guy was coming up. I stopped to let him go by but he was content with have me come down first, so off I went. I hit the root, did the normal bounce off that, but instead of having my eyes on where I wanted to go, I was looking at the guy. Next thing I know, my front wheel is in the hole. I wasn't moving fast enough to pull up and get my wheel out. Next thing, my seat is in my back, my feet are on the rocks, and my bars are down on my thighs keeping my legs from moving. I was kind of stuck standing up. Well me and the bike start to fall over. I was able to stop my body by grabbing another tree, but over the bike goes. Of course it lands on the derailleur and the chain falls off. No real damage but to my ego for making such a maneuver in front of someone.

When I got back to my truck I did notice the rear derailleur cable slipped ( wondered why the last few gentle climbs felt harder ) and I lost my four lowest gears. Also added my first ding to the rear rim.

All in all a great ride and a new best time for that loop despite the slight recover delay.

ironically, as I was coming down, I was thinking to myself how I like that this bike does not give me an over the bars feeling. I do not worry about being more aggressive with the front brake doing rough down hill because it just feels stable and planted.....Oh well, at least I did not face plant.

----------------------

This one I didn't really hit the ground. Monday I did take a tumble. Down a lumpy part of a trail, trail was loose and dusty. Back wheel hit a rock and slid out, next thing I know my butt is on the ground. First fall I've had in a while that my bike didn't land on its derailleur. So far only injuries have been to my pride/ego.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mactweek said:


> I never wear armor. I'm 65 and I ride a lot. I have been riding over 30 years. I started out riding bicycle trials back in the 80's. I truly believe in learning the skills you need and putting those skills into action. Now I pay attention to my arthritic body and keep the rubber side down (usually). I am more apt to try a tech section uphill than down, I don't have to prove anything to anybody, but I still ride pretty well. I am likely to walk a section if the result of a fall is a probable injury, even if I could make it 8 times out of 10. It doesn't pay to take unnecessary chances, but I don't want to give up the fun of riding challenging trails. a conundrum of sorts...


I've seen a lot of people end up off the bike entirely from a simple fall that they would have bounced back from right up to their mid 50s.

And it's usually something that you can ride most times so you're right to be cautious. The risk is simply many times greater for the elderly than younger riders realise. I want at least another 10 years in the mountains, so I ride accordingly.

I have been wondering if it is because of the loss of fast twitch muscle. My legs are still strong, eg a 120 mile road ride the other week in the mountains, mainly stuck in top gear on a 3 speed, but these days I often get stopped on a technical bit by an obstacle that needs a sudden spurt to get over. And that's where the comedy sideways falls happen (unless you've mastered windmill legs  ).

The sort of thing I'm thinking off is the likes of a technical section you can usually ride, but you get stopped on your normal line by a wee rock or hole, go to muscle over it, and nothing happens instantly. A bit more speed fixes it, but some places that's not possible because of the preceding bits, and instant acceleration is what you need.

Can fast twitch be recovered?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Velobike said:


> I have been wondering if it is because of the loss of fast twitch muscle.


I have a friend who's fifty-four, races at the velodrome and is competitive. He's faster than a lot of guys half his age.


----------



## TooSteep (Oct 6, 2012)

This:



mactweek said:


> ... I am likely to walk a section if the result of a fall is a probable injury, even if I could make it 8 times out of 10. It doesn't pay to take unnecessary chances, but I don't want to give up the fun of riding challenging trails. a conundrum of sorts...


I am in full agreement. It is a conundrum. But I totally agree that if the result of a fall will be injury, and being sidelined, it's time to either walk or be ultra cautious.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> I have a friend who's fifty-four, races at the velodrome and is competitive. He's faster than a lot of guys half his age.


So was I when I was that young.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

I think you build fast twitch muscles with short intense strength training. Would probably be good to mix in with endurance training. How age might impact that, I'm not so sure.



Velobike said:


> I have been wondering if it is because of the loss of fast twitch muscle.
> Can fast twitch be recovered?


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

TooSteep said:


> This:
> 
> I am in full agreement. It is a conundrum. But I totally agree that if the result of a fall will be injury, and being sidelined, it's time to either walk or be ultra cautious.





TooSteep said:


> This:
> 
> I am in full agreement. It is a conundrum. But I totally agree that if the result of a fall will be injury, and being sidelined, it's time to either walk or be ultra cautious.


Agreed. I got back into mountain biking after a 20 year layoff (switched to road biking because of where I lived) and had a couple of minor crashes. I'm now a bit more cautious and will walk the sections that remind me of where I've crashed. I expect that to change as I get my skills back. BTW, I'm 59 and still building back up after cancer surgery and treatment.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Since my very first mountain bike ride ever, around May of 2016 ( when I washed out and went OTB for a concussion and 7 stitches in my knee ) I have avoided significant injury. 
Every week or two I like to take to the roads to smooth out my legs and do some longer more steady miles for a change. This past Sunday I was just riding along when I suddenly heard a loud buzz closing from behind. I turned to see an unknown roadie on my wheel and after trying to avoid contact, I ended up on the ground. I have a grade 2 separated shoulder and 3 displaced fractures of my ribs. 
I am going to stay in the woods and take my chances with the roots and rocks.


----------



## ajmtb (Aug 16, 2017)

My only significant crash in the 1 year I've been riding was on a very benign part of the trail. It was simply down to my mind drifting. I totally didn't see a twig of a tree and clipped it with my bars, off I go. Luckily I didn't suffer any serious injuries, the first week it hurt every time I took a deep breath/yawned, and whenever I used my right chest muscle there was pain. Took about 2 weeks to heal up from that one. 

I rode for the first time since the accident last week, and I was very tense at first. That's not good either, just begging for a crash.

You can never let your guard down! Even easy sections can bite you....


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

mileslong said:


> I am going to stay in the woods and take my chances with the roots and rocks.


Crashes off road are far more frequent but road ones are more likely to be nastier. Especially if you can involve a car!


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I take re easy as conditions permit. I like to go faster when I can but have no problem getting off bike and walking a nasty section


----------



## gray ghost (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm 57 and have had three spills so far this season...all of which could be attributed to what ajmtb called "mind drift". I'm a chronic daydreamer. I've thought about armor but haven't made that move yet. Fatigue is another demon I fight. I start slowing it down when I feel myself getting sloppy due to fatigue. I work on staying focused and riding within my present capabilities.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I just picked up some POC Hip VPD 2.0. It fits well and is comfortable. The armored padding covers the hips and tailbone well. It molds nicely with some body heat and is completely transparent to peddling. I haven't tested it out in a crash yet, but I like it.


----------



## geoffpw (Jun 10, 2006)

gray ghost said:


> I'm...all of which could be attributed to what ajmtb called "mind drift". I'm a chronic daydreamer. .


So true!! Not only do my bike crashes correlate to daydreaming, but I took up trail running to compete in Xterras, and whenever my mind drifts running, I guarantee to roll an ankle!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

On Sunday I did a pretty stupid one that was "mind drift". It had a tie to the how to get your wife or girlfriend riding threads. The moral of story or punchline is don't look backwards when doing a tricky uphill rock garden.


----------



## Provincial (Jun 14, 2017)

I combined my last crash friday night, with my first attempts at a trail using my new
clip less shoes and pedals ,kind of a sick/ twisted combination of events
I attempted a small trail course, after practicing in my backyard a couple of nights last week with my new gear, fully expecting my performance to increase dramatically 
on the backside of the trail, where there is a nice downhill, that at the bottom is a log jam
followed immediately by a tree, that causes you to bunny hop then stop quickly and make a hard right to continue along after clearing said jam.
as I hit the beginning of the jam, I remembered I had the bike at my local bike shop the week before, and the generous man had adjusted my front fork to a state of really loose
upon impact, I eagerly attempted my best bunny hop , yet to my surprise the front fox 36 shock, bottomed out at the same time I eagerly threw my body up over the handlebars.
at that split second, as my weight came off the bike, the front tire, still stuck on the first log,fully compressed, decided to violently spring back to it's original position, causing the bike to shoot behind and overhead of my launched body, badly over arched in the wrong direction, flying thru the sky
this is when I came to my second consideration, the bike was still attached to my overhead feet. with my best twinkle toes ability, I for some reason , was able to click my heels ,like some olympic gymnast.
this wonder full move, enabled my body, to gravitate quickly back towards the log pile . perfectly
positioning my body, to impact one of the biggest of all logs with the front of my thighs
at coincidently the same exact moment, that my forearms met with the top log.
seconds later, out of the heavens, came my switchblade, luckily completing the jump solo
without the need for an operator, new shimano clip less pedals glistening in the sun shine
stopping just before the next tree.
so how long should a man, giggling in pain, perfectly wedged into a log jam, stay in one position, before figuring out that nothing is broken, just badly bruised and bleeding


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

medium speed in to a cow puddle....with loosely spaced corduroy logs

stuck the 3/4 of the way through stuck the front wheel in between logs...

Up and directly over the bars....sore pinky finger...

Absolutely covered in rotten smelly mud.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

What made me happy with clip less was to get the Shimano SH-56 multi direction release cleats. I keep the pedals kind of loose. I do run into the occasional issue of a foot popping out when it hits a rock, but I like that much better than being stuck when I don't want to be. Even loose, I feel well attached when climbing or going down a technical trail. My shoe has to hit something to pop out accidentally.



Provincial said:


> I combined my last crash friday night, with my first attempts at a trail using my new
> clip less shoes and pedals


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

No crashes so far this season, riding faster and going bigger, new bike, just enjoying not having my knees aching all the time.

Of course my time is coming... probably ought to put on the pads and facemask more often


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

This season I have only broken 1 rib. Clipped the end of my bars on a tree and went flying. Landed on a 3" branch. Heard it break. Was like the sound of hot water being poured into a ice cold glass "TIC". Rode out before the adrenaline wore off. Off the MTB for 1 month. Road my road bikes to stay in shape.

In my 2nd season with the Lefty al1 I was crashing a lot. Had a crash going into the trail. Was talking to my buddy and not paying attention, misjudged and didn't make it over the curb. Did an endo and broke 3 ribs. There was a beautiful young redhead coming out and she happened upon us. She looked at me and asked was I ok. I said not really. She then asked me if it was my first time!  Told her "Why thank you, I didn't think I could feel any worse but you my pretty have proved me wrong!" LOL 

Later that season came down off the mountain and at the parking lot did something stupid. took a little washout(OOPS) busted through the grass and hit something in the grass. I then flipped over backwards and landed square on my butt! Broke my tailbone in 2 places and broke my back. 

I now ride a Trek Farley7 and have gotten much better at the sport.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

fishboy316 said:


> This season I have only broken 1 rib..... Did an endo and broke 3 ribs..... I then flipped over backwards and landed square on my butt! Broke my tailbone in 2 places and broke my back.
> 
> I now ride a Trek Farley7 and have gotten much better at the sport.


I think your aim should be to get much better at knitting.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Stick in the eye









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

Eye OK I hope.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> I think your aim should be to get much better at knitting.


Screw that! This old guy lets no moss grow! LOL I love this stuff! Nothing better than showing my younger friends up.


----------



## ajmtb (Aug 16, 2017)

2old said:


> Stick in the eye


This prompted me to buy a pair of safety glasses....


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

ajmtb said:


> This prompted me to buy a pair of safety glasses....


I wear Rx glasses. It came up under them and I couldn't stop. Need a goggle type for real safety.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Joel_l said:


> Eye OK I hope.


Ya...went out today. Four days off bike. After two days of darkness it was nice to see the woods again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I almost never wear sunglasses, I just have a hard time not realizing there is something in front of my eyes. I had to force myself to wear glasses when I rode and now I can't imagine not wearing them. I've had enough sticks, mud and bugs hit my face over the years to know they are needed. And in the cold, it will make your eyes water.


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Almost 65, I rode my new bike on a trail for the very first time for myself and the bike. The first trail wasn't too challenging, and it flowed and curved like a roller coaster. I built skills and confidence. Stopped after a while to talk with a much more experienced rider, decided to accompany him on the other trail. I learned the meaning of 'gnarly' on a much steeper and rock strewn trail. Had an increasingly difficult time holding my line, almost went off the edge several times. Hit the end of the handlebars on a tree and went down, but no injuries, thank goodness. Lots more skills to learn, among others: slow down. Take vitamin B12. They say it improves your balance.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> My legs never fully healed, I have pedal bites front and back in various stages of scabbing. I can't imagine what people think of my legs when I go out in public wearing shorts.
> 
> This summer I focused on epic rides, endurance, extreme climbs, so less super tech, more like xc with moderate tech.
> 
> ...


 Got some leg/shin pads? Less pointy spike pedals?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, 54 is not old. Happened last fall. Frozen dirt hoar frost. Familiar with it? The mud freezes and then gets a very loose 3-4 inch crystals that just compress into nothing. Loss of speed. My local trails have some tech rocks with 3-5 ft roll up and downs. Need speed. Riding, hit some of this hoar frost, should have just stopped. Not me, stalled on the rock edge, unclipped, no where to put a foot down. Then I rolled backwards for say 5 feet, landed on my back, bike flips up, seat slams into my sternum, now writhing ont he ground with my wind knocked out. Took 10 minutes just to get up. WTF. Pedaled 1 more hour after that.


----------



## gray ghost (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow...two weeks without a crash!?! I went down for the forth time this season. I was in a slalom section of loose rock and washed out. Bloody elbow and thankfully not much more that that. Glad I had alcohol wipes with me. Got cleaned up and continued on. All 4 of my crashes have been front tire washouts. I've started wondering if I need more weight up front. I'm happy with my tires...at the time I had an aggressive Kenda on the front. I currently have Richey riser handlebars and wonder if a straight bar would be better to get a little more weight over the front tire. I might also look into a longer stem? I've got a Cannondale Lefty Head Shok and haven't looked into this yet (that might be too pricey for me).


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I did a road ride today then fell off in the back garden when I washed out on slippery decking! Took a few little branches off my wife's favourite little tree.


----------



## gray ghost (Aug 28, 2017)

I hope you survive your wife's wrath. Were you wearing armor when you told her?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gray ghost said:


> I hope you survive your wife's wrath. Were you wearing armor when you told her?


Never mind that, nearly put a hole in my brand new bib-longs! First time on.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm back 'in the city'. I found a few sections of dirt to play in. Unlike my younger days, I scoped out this downhill section before I went headlong into oblivion. Age brings wisdom. Enuff said.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I just turned 50 last month and to celebrate I took a road trip during which I fell while trying to descend the rocky tech descent at Fruita's Horsethief Bench trail. Body slammed onto rock, broke my helmet, separated my shoulder, F'ed up my bike, and got instant headache. I'm still nursing the shoulder back to life. 

I like to make an entrance I guess.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My last crash (this past June) was days after spending a week riding Pisgah gnar. I biffed it hard dorking off on some small jump at my local trail trying to do a whip. I got two ankle screws, and a shoulder reconstructed due to a separation.

I crashed once in 3yrs riding my rigid but crashed 3x within 3mos on my new squish.

I'm naturally an aggressive rider... but the squish has opened up my riding quite a bit, and I find it much easier to get into trouble on it.

I'm currently doing PT and will be able start riding in a couple of months. I've been working on my mental game, and it will be interesting to see what happens.

Every time that the stakes are high (hitting gaps, drops and just general gnar) where I'm riding "on point" (dialed-in, focused, etc.) ... I don't crash. When I'm not riding "on-point", this is when the graph shows an increase in crashes.

... I must stay "on point"!

Btw, I'm 51...


----------



## geoffpw (Jun 10, 2006)

OK, time for me to fess up. After my earlier somewhat blase posts on crashing with abandon, i finally hurt myself, one week before the VT50. Grrrr.

Run of the mill endo after getting off trail and hitting a messy rock wall, i landed awkwardly and snapped my biceps tendon off of my forearm. It's now 5 weeks since surgery, and another 4 months or so till i can ride again :-(

Sucks, but still no reason to slow down, just taking a little break


----------



## Wcginn (Feb 22, 2017)

*Sand & go*

At 72, I have words to live by. 
1. Keep the Rubber Side Down .
2. The time to slow down is when you first ask the question: Should I slow down??
3. Slower returning.

I have a fat bike because it is forgiving of error. 
OK.. it is a lot of fun!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2017)

^Your last point would be my starting point. The last bike I'll own will likely be a fat bike. Long after I yield the roadway to cars and the mountain trail to the young and fast I'll still plug along on a fattie.


----------



## robpark (Oct 29, 2017)

I am around 69 and this year started back riding after about a 15 year lay off.

I mix it up, if I don't feel safe I walk the bike; I am having to learn the bike and relearn my skills. 

I have a Trek VERVE 2 hybrid; I like it a lot!

I enjoy walking and riding, take my camera
and have a great time!

Rob


----------



## robpark (Oct 29, 2017)

I just bought a new Cannondale Catalyst 2, I may turn it into a fat bike!

Rob



Wcginn said:


> At 72, I have words to live by.
> 1. Keep the Rubber Side Down .
> 2. The time to slow down is when you first ask the question: Should I slow down??
> 3. Slower returning.
> ...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> I just turned 50 last month and to celebrate I took a road trip during which I fell while trying to descend the rocky tech descent at Fruita's Horsethief Bench trail. Body slammed onto rock, broke my helmet, separated my shoulder, F'ed up my bike, and got instant headache. I'm still nursing the shoulder back to life.
> 
> I like to make an entrance I guess.


That's a good place to get messed up 

Each of those "moves" is risky, added together and you're asking for a hurtin'!

I walk the entrance, the trail below is much more fun to ride uninjured


----------



## robpark (Oct 29, 2017)

Galeforce 5 you sound like me; I am around 69 and getting back into riding.

The first crash I had was just like yours, I ride alone and play it safe by checking trails that I don't know and walking my bike if need to be.

I have had two other crashes every time I hurt my right knee.
Now I use knee pads.

I have a new Cannondale C2 and I am going to change the handle bars on it, will look at what you got.

Also I think having the tire pressure in moderation is a good idea.

A first aid kit is not a bad idea!

Rob



Galeforce5 said:


> I crashed twice on the same ride two weeks ago, and the first time I was not even riding. i went out to a section of the local trail that I had not been on for some time. About 1/2 mile down, there is a very narrow stretch, very uneven, with trees and bushes on both sides that overgrow the trail. The last time I was there, I could ride through the overgrowth by ducking my head. This time, no dice. I dismounted, and not paying attention to where I put my foot, I stepped on a ledge of dry clay that broke off, foot went straight down, lost footing, knee and forearm hit the rocks. I was not even moving! What a yutz. A lot of scrapes and gouges.
> 
> Splashed some water from the bottle on it, and continued on. Another 1/2 mile, and a nice little drop to the highway underpass, then a sharp, steep but short uphill, and when I came round the bend, hit sand, and fell again into rocks because the front tire slid out. Hit the exact same spot on forearm and leg! This time, got a nice bruise on my right butt cheek as a bonus. I continued to ride another 8 miles or so until I got to the beach front, and a local coffee shop, where I was able to clean up. Gotta buy some wipes in a foil pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

63 now, been mtb'ing for about 15 years, did some xc racing for about 7 years. (thought I was fast, found out I wasn't!) Broke my ankle with some sloppy braking with clipless pedals about 10 years ago, had to get a screw put in. Worst part of it was not riding for 6 months or so!!
Other not so serious but more painful injuries over the years have led me to follow the "keep the rubber on the ground" and "there's no shame in walking" philosophies for my riding. A short walk that avoids an increased chance of injury, but lets me keep riding sounds like a fair deal to me. I have a fat bike now, slower speeds hopefully mean less chance of getting hurt, while having big fun!!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Same thing here! Wore them on the weekend! Edit- forgot the quote about being inspired to buy safety glasses!


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

bjeast said:


> Same thing here! Wore them on the weekend! Edit- forgot the quote about being inspired to buy safety glasses!


Oh geez, safety glasses. Know how many times I got lucky? 
"I'm only drilling one hole, glasses clear across the shop. Screw it!"
So when my arms started getting too short I got some good bifocals instead of just getting readers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2017)

OlMarin said:


> Oh geez, safety glasses. Know how many times I got lucky?
> "I'm only drilling one hole, glasses clear across the shop. Screw it!"
> So when my arms started getting too short I got some good bifocals instead of just getting readers.


 I gotta find the photo I used to have at my desk. We had a guy at work break a drill bit and it shot through his polycarbonate face shield and lodged in his safety classes (about 1/4" long with the tip all the way through the lens of the safety classes). I'm the same way with safety classes because of that incident and glad for it. I was on a range at a Cowboy Action Match in 2008 and had a .45 LC bullet ricochet off a target that was 50 yards down range, come back 25 yards past the firing line and leave a chunk of lead under my knuckle. Don't know if my glasses would have stopped if from hitting my eye, but I was happy I had them on none the less.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Forster said:


> I was on a range at a Cowboy Action Match in 2008 and had a .45 LC bullet ricochet off a target that was 50 yards down range, come back 25 yards past the firing line and leave a chunk of lead under my knuckle.


Those LRNs will come back for you! I caught a 158gr .38 Special with my shin many moons ago. Barely left a mark, but scared the living crap out of me.

As far as the topic of this thread, I retired the hardtail in favor of full suspension. Even converted it to singlespeed yesterday. Gonna be tough to push this heavier bike with the same gear as my hardtail, but I prefer SS, and figure it'll slow me down. Saying I had no intention of doing that earlier sounded good, but the prospect of crashing at the speeds I've been carrying with the geared FS on flowy and downhill sections is kinda scary. Having to remind myself its purpose is to keep me from hurting, not get me hurt worse...


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

Had my first spill on my bike Saturday. Front brake and wet pavement do not mix. I got up and got back on and a few minutes later my brother said I think you need to stop and look at your leg! Blood thinners suck!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I went down about 3 months ago and tweaked a left rib cartilage. That hurt for awhile but didn’t keep me from riding. About 4 weeks ago, I went down again (leaves on the trail) and this time cracked a couple of left ribs in the front. That really hurt. Hurt to breathe, hurt to bend over, hurt to close the door of my car. First time in 66 years of active risk-exercise that I had to go the the ED. The resultant oxycodone got me through the next couple of weeks, and now 3 weeks later I’m just able to get back on the bike with confidence and without pain. What kept going through my mind as I played that crash over and over in my head is the line from Top Gun.... “your brain is writing checks your body can’t cash”.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Unlike most people here I started biking late in life. I was feeling pretty good about myself going into my third year of riding and then the front tire washed out going downhill when I tried to get out of water channel that had cut into the gravel. The next couple of days are pretty fuzzy. Seven fractures in the right side of my face and most of the skin peeled off my right arm, shoulder and leg. I was back riding around the paved trails about six weeks later, but I'm not going to lie, when I got back into the woods, it took me a while to get my mojo back. It's been a year plus and I now have most of the feeling back in my face. I'm a little more cautious now, maybe take things a little slower here and there, walk a section a little quicker than I was before.


----------



## dmcmahan (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow you guys glad you are better. I will take my swollen leg and tip my hat to you! stay safe guys.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

OwenM said:


> Those LRNs will come back for you! I caught a 158gr .38 Special with my shin many moons ago. Barely left a mark, but scared the living crap out of me.
> 
> As far as the topic of this thread, I retired the hardtail in favor of full suspension. Even converted it to singlespeed yesterday. Gonna be tough to push this heavier bike with the same gear as my hardtail, but I prefer SS, and figure it'll slow me down. Saying I had no intention of doing that earlier sounded good, but the prospect of crashing at the speeds I've been carrying with the geared FS on flowy and downhill sections is kinda scary. Having to remind myself its purpose is to keep me from hurting, not get me hurt worse...


Eventually we all ride rigid singlespeeds, keeps us out of trouble, and not much maintenance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakycrank (Feb 21, 2016)

I didn't know you had left Wenatchee. I will miss your snowbike posts. Heal up and be safe.


----------

